# lets see some of them chevy's and gmc's



## snowman91

im a fan of chevy and gm trucks so lets see some of them!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping

I'll put mine up once my plow is done  i'm gonna like this thread though!


----------



## ABES

hope this works

here is mine its filthy in the pics but looks much better when it is cleaned up.


----------



## ABES

before the lift and tires...


----------



## snowman91

nice truck!


----------



## Mark13

Here is my 98.

















This truck belongs to a friend of mine. I'm pretty sure there will be a western on it this winter.


----------



## YardMedic

*2006 Gmc 3500*

My 2006 3500


----------



## mkwl

*Here's some pics of my truck...*

Some pics of my 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD Reg Cab Long Bed 6.0L V8, Auto Trans, 4x4, 2005 Fisher 8'HD MMII plow w/Fishstick. I LOVE my truck!wesport

The other truck is my Grandpa's 1996 Chevy 1500.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here's my 2000 2500


----------



## JD Dave

No plow yet, maybe next year.


----------



## ondagawood

Here you go...........


----------



## chev_4x4

Love this thread.
Lets keep the pics comin.
Should get my 4 trucks up soon. 
All Chevy's all Westerns


----------



## Groundwork

No longer my truck but I miss it.

ps: plow and salter are for sale


----------



## mike33087

how much for the salter


----------



## bowtie_guy

My 06 Chevy and 98 Chevy.

Just installed the 285's on the 06. Will be installing the plow later next week I think. Might have to trim the lower plastic of the bumper.

My 98 Chevy, Dick Cepek Stage 2 Lift, 2" body lift and some 38.5X11 boggers. wesport


----------



## mcwlandscaping

ABES;415776 said:


> hope this works
> 
> here is mine its filthy in the pics but looks much better when it is cleaned up.


That sells me right there.....I'm doing a body lift in the spring, that looks awesome!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Bowtie...nice truck....did the 285's fit?? No fender trimming up front??


----------



## metrolawncare

My other truck. Getting the plow installed on my new one next week.










Just traded this one in....


----------



## tls22

here is mine, sorry crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## tls22

Here are a few more! 
1. The truck
2. The front end
3. The back with reverse light and strobes (You cant really see the strobes)


----------



## William B.

Pic of the old 01 with plow and wings

















Pic of the 04. Need to get the plow stuff installed on this one


----------



## ABES

mcwlandscaping;415973 said:


> That sells me right there.....I'm doing a body lift in the spring, that looks awesome!!


thanks mike i am happy with how it turned out the only thing i dont like is how much more of the frame is expossed i put on some step bars which seem to help. and when you order your lift make sure you get the gap gaurds it looked horrible without them.


----------



## firstclasslawn

Heres My baby


----------



## snowman91

metro lawn care did you lift your truck or something because looks high for a chevy. i like it


----------



## deere615

Very Nice trucks guys!!wesport


----------



## deere615

Heres Mine!!!


----------



## bowtie_guy

SnowMatt13;415982 said:


> Bowtie...nice truck....did the 285's fit?? No fender trimming up front??


Thanks. The 285's did fit without trimming. The bars are cranked to level the truck though. Hopefully this upcomming week I'll get the plow out of storage and on the truck to see how it fits. I suspect I will be trimming the lower peice of plastic. Kinda tight without the load on the front end. I'll keep you posted though!!


----------



## NoFearDeere

bowtie_guy;416254 said:


> Thanks. The 285's did fit without trimming. The bars are cranked to level the truck though. Hopefully this upcomming week I'll get the plow out of storage and on the truck to see how it fits. I suspect I will be trimming the lower peice of plastic. Kinda tight without the load on the front end. I'll keep you posted though!!


Did I see stacks on that?!?! Sweet!


----------



## deere615

Heres the GMC of a guy I know. He just auctioned off his truck. I always thought he had a pretty nice lookin truck.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

06 6.0l auto


















my old 02 HD sold


----------



## bowtie_guy

ChevyHD4X4, I had no idea you sold the 02. That's too bad. Really liked that truck. Must be because of the RC/LB and everything colour matched.

POPO4995, 10-4 you did see stacks. Dual 5" mitre cuts.

Rear shot,


----------



## heather lawn spray

bowtie_guy;416414 said:


> ChevyHD4X4, I had no idea you sold the 02. That's too bad. Really liked that truck. Must be because of the RC/LB and everything colour matched.
> 
> POPO4995, 10-4 you did see stacks. Dual 5" mitre cuts.
> 
> Rear shot,


ok

I got lied to

was told that you couldn't mount a plow on a 3500SRW obviously wrong


----------



## sweetk30

old school truck for you to look at.wesport http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=9 scroll down 1/2 way.


----------



## Philbilly2

I need to get the plow out of the barn as soon as we are done with harvest. Hopfully it will be in the next couple of weeks, then I'll have some with the plow on.


----------



## Philbilly2

Here's the ones I wanted to post, stupid moden electroniclly controlled computer devices:realmad: .


----------



## NBI Lawn

ChevyHD4X4;416402 said:


> 06 6.0l auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Where do you live were you got that much snow  . We havent seen that much snow in the past 3 years combined in MN


----------



## 99zr2

heres mine...


----------



## topdj

I just put my snows back on and Im putting the Hiniker mount on today but here is a photo from a few weeks ago


----------



## 06HD BOSS

just some from last year. getting new tires and taking out the plow in a couple weeks.


----------



## deere615

bowtie_guy;416414 said:


> ChevyHD4X4, I had no idea you sold the 02. That's too bad. Really liked that truck. Must be because of the RC/LB and everything colour matched.
> 
> POPO4995, 10-4 you did see stacks. Dual 5" mitre cuts.
> 
> Rear shot,


Nice truck!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

heres mine


----------



## PremierLand

Heres mine, I hooked the plow up last weekend to make sure everything was working and greased and washed it up and installed the controller. Now I just need the salter for the insert.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

NBI Lawn;416483 said:


> Where do you live were you got that much snow  . We havent seen that much snow in the past 3 years combined in MN


Central Illinois it was taken last Febuary 2007 blizzard 11" of $$

Now this is what I had to dig out took a couple of hours and a skid steer

97 Chevy Z71 ext. and a 06 Denali crew










As the GMC sits now:


----------



## snowman91

is it lifted or you just got it a new set of shoes


----------



## 06HD BOSS

ChevyHD4X4;416764 said:


> Central Illinois it was taken last Febuary 2007 blizzard 11" of $$
> 
> Now this is what I had to dig out took a couple of hours and a skid steer


Thats the deepest 11" ive ever seen! Theres like 3ft on that driveway

Man when snow drifts around here, it all blows off the driveway sso theres nothing to plow


----------



## Freddy130

Not brand new by any means but they are paid for.


----------



## powerjoke

mines not new either, i still havent got the 8' Diamond trip edge hung yet or the buyers v-box 

this is a '01 3500 duramax 4X4 cab&chassis


----------



## cet

ChevyHD4X4;416402 said:


> 06 6.0l auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old 02 HD sold


That first picture is amazing. It would make a great back drop for a business card.


----------



## Philbilly2

*Picked up my plow today and brought it home from the farm. *

Threw it on my buddys new truck to test out the wiring harness we installed before he runs to grab his plow up from storage.
Oh and by the way, his truck is a 6-speed stick shift that we made a custom shifter mount for, I'll get some pictures of it.


----------



## flairlandscape

JD Dave;415816 said:


> No plow yet, maybe next year.


JD Dave - that is THE NIICEST truck I've seen yet - I wouldn't dare put a plow on that thing! Would love to see your operation sometime - I'm from the London area


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

06HD BOSS;416831 said:


> Thats the deepest 11" ive ever seen! Theres like 3ft on that driveway
> 
> Man when snow drifts around here, it all blows off the driveway sso theres nothing to plow


Thats a lot of wind and drifts .... as for the 11" that what the local weather lady said... 

snowman91, it new shoes and green keys.


----------



## rfed32

this is my baby...now has weatherguard alum racks on it

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44746


----------



## DSLND

ABES;415776 said:


> hope this works
> 
> here is mine its filthy in the pics but looks much better when it is cleaned up.


Thats what i want!! What kind of plow do you have for it?

-Mitch-


----------



## DBL

PremierLand;416694 said:


> Heres mine, I hooked the plow up last weekend to make sure everything was working and greased and washed it up and installed the controller. Now I just need the salter for the insert.


hey whats written on your gas cap


----------



## mike33087

*lol*



DBL;418770 said:



> hey whats written on your gas cap


i believe it says " premium only"


----------



## PremierLand

mike33087;418831 said:


> i believe it says " premium only"


Bingo. We have a Winner.


----------



## DBL

mike33087;418831 said:


> i believe it says " premium only"


thought so............


----------



## topdj

new GMC 07


----------



## JD Dave

flairlandscape;417177 said:


> JD Dave - that is THE NIICEST truck I've seen yet - I wouldn't dare put a plow on that thing! Would love to see your operation sometime - I'm from the London area


Thanks alot. I think it will just be for personal use for a few years.


----------



## Lubold8431

Here's my 99 Chevy 2500...


----------



## 6feetdeep

'04 2500HD, 8.5 Western Pro Ultra Mount, Buyers tailgate salter.


----------



## deere615

6feetdeep;420164 said:


> '04 2500HD, 8.5 Western Pro Ultra Mount, Buyers tailgate salter.


Nice Truck


----------



## 6feetdeep

Thanks, it gets the job done. That snow storm we got last April. Very wet, heavy and sloppy. wesport


----------



## dzrick

68










88










98










Just need to pick up a 78 and an 08 now


----------



## JohnnyU

I'll post a few of mine:


















I've got a few pictures of the Fords and Dodges too, but not for this thread.


----------



## JD Dave

It's the only real Chevy I own, I'm still looking for a blade for it too.


----------



## cet

I like the Deer, it's not your usuall green but at least you kept the theme going. I also like the car.


----------



## Mark13

Johnny, was your old truck a k1500?


----------



## cet

Looks like a 1500 to me. There are a lot of 1500's around here and they do quite well.


----------



## Mark13

cet;420659 said:


> Looks like a 1500 to me. There are a lot of 1500's around here and they do quite well.


I'm pretty sure it is but I couldn't remember. My 1500 should have a plow on it really soon.


----------



## Iowa

Here's mine. Plow won't be out for another month or so. Too much other stuff going on.


----------



## JD Dave

Iowa;420681 said:


> Here's mine. Plow won't be out for another month or so. Too much other stuff going on.


Nice rims, that second picture looks like an ad for Western.


----------



## JohnnyU

Mark13;420657 said:


> Johnny, was your old truck a k1500?


It's a six lug "3/4 ton" More like a heavy half-ton. I'm swapping a Dana 60 and 14 bolt under it come spring, no more plowing for the ol' girl.


----------



## deere615

Iowa;420681 said:


> Here's mine. Plow won't be out for another month or so. Too much other stuff going on.


Sweet truck!wesport JD Dave is right that picture does look like and add for western!


----------



## powerjoke

you all have prob. already seen the first 2 are of the 05' 55004X4 and the next is just a back-up the small salter on the rear is a buyers and the orange thing is a 120gal tank of brine


----------



## Mark13

JohnnyU;420978 said:


> It's a six lug "3/4 ton" More like a heavy half-ton. I'm swapping a Dana 60 and 14 bolt under it come spring, no more plowing for the ol' girl.


Sweeeeetttt.:redbounce 

Johnny, you have a new pm.


----------



## JD Dave

powerjoke;421421 said:


> you all have prob. already seen the first 2 are of the 05' 55004X4 and the next is just a back-up the small salter on the rear is a buyers and the orange thing is a 120gal tank of brine


The 5500 looks sweet and so does your backup salter.


----------



## Mark13

JD Dave;421430 said:


> The 5500 looks sweet and so does your backup salter.


x2, Is that 5500 pushing that whole pile in front or are you stacking?


----------



## JD Dave

This is our backup salter, yours is safer PJ. LOL


----------



## powerjoke

JD thats a heck of a backup salter is it a old fertilizer cart or what

Mark13 yes it is pushing it, i had to stop him to take the pic. he had a little tough time getting started again but within 5' he was back up and rolling, he never picked the blade up he just backed up a couple of feet and ramed it, the stack pile is still 400' away from the truck in this pick. We had a record 24" THUNDERSNOW it was a record for us and i think 2-3more buildings colapsed on the square from the weight, Our ELKS lodge colapsed about 5mo prior to that and trajicly killed our leader but if it had still been standing i am sure this would have colapsed it and there was a party at the new lodge on the night of the snow


----------



## JD Dave

powerjoke;421443 said:


> JD thats a heck of a backup salter is it a old fertilizer cart or what


It's a 2 yard Monroe that goes in the back of your pickup. We farmer sized it, it's an accident waiting to happen with 4 ton on it. It's only used on site, we don't take it on the road.


----------



## deere615

powerjoke;421421 said:


> you all have prob. already seen the first 2 are of the 05' 55004X4 and the next is just a back-up the small salter on the rear is a buyers and the orange thing is a 120gal tank of brine


Nice Truck! That thing can push some snow!wesport


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Here is my 06 2500HD Duramax, only about 200 miles on it when this was taken!










Here she is now with the summer rims/tires on









And lastly heres my buddies lifted 06 1500 and my truck










Ill have more soon, hopefully with a new Boss V-Plow on it within the next week


----------



## Mark13

Looking good. What did you do with your ultramount? 
Btw, how far is port washington from the wi/il border or lake geneva?


----------



## Snowbrdr360

I can get to lake geneva in about an hour from Port Washington. The western ultra mount is going to be for sale as long as my dealer comes thru on the deal he offered me on the new Boss


----------



## Jgrub75

Here are my two The truck is a 91 the Tahoe is a 99.


----------



## deere615

Snowbrdr360;421936 said:


> Here is my 06 2500HD Duramax, only about 200 miles on it when this was taken.


Sweet Truck!!! You got it pretty muddy. Nice rims I have been thinking about black rims on my truck, they look really nice on your truck. You buddys truck is nice too!:bluebounc


----------



## Mark13

Jgrub, nice trimming job on the valance on the 'hoe.


----------



## Jgrub75

It took a little while but I think it looks good thanks.


----------



## ABES

Snowbrdr360;421936 said:


> Here is my 06 2500HD Duramax, only about 200 miles on it when this was taken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is now with the summer rims/tires on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly heres my buddies lifted 06 1500 and my truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have more soon, hopefully with a new Boss V-Plow on it within the next week


sweet truck!! its nice to know that theres people out there that arent afraid to venture off the pavement every once in a while


----------



## fordmstng66

Leisure Time LC;416690 said:


> heres mine


How is that 1/2 ton to plow with? I was thinking of looking at an 05 1/2 ton extened, was not sure how they would hold up.


----------



## Mark13

ABES;422331 said:


> sweet truck!! its nice to know that theres people out there that arent afraid to venture off the pavement every once in a while


x2 I try to take mine when possible. With an open diff and a/ts it's hard to go through the deep stuf. The cleaning part is the part that I don't like. I still have mud under my truck from last spring.


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Mark13;422959 said:


> The cleaning part is the part that I don't like. I still have mud under my truck from last spring.


Agreed... I HATE CLEANING IT OFF!! Which is why I bought this...


----------



## Mark13

I forgot you have that mud truck. Whats the specs on it again?


----------



## Jgrub75

Just get a lawn sprinkler that arches and fans back and forth and leave it under the truck for a while when you are done off road and it will clean it off. worked on my jeep I use to have.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## fordmstng66

My new to me today 2007 2500HD


----------



## Mark13

Nice truck, could use some bigger tires though. Some 285s and a colormatched front end would really set it off.


----------



## deere615

fordmstng66;423655 said:


> My new to me today 2007 2500HD


Great looking truck, The sunset gleams off the truck really nice!


----------



## Quality SR

Just bought my NEW to me Gmc 2500 Dmax today. I took pictures tonight but they didn't come out good. Ill have day time pictures tomorrow.


----------



## PLM-1

Here is one picture, more are in the link:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42275


----------



## Quality SR

Quality SR;423705 said:


> Just bought my NEW to me Gmc 2500 Dmax today. I took pictures tonight but they didn't come out good. Ill have day time pictures tomorrow.


I just took pictures of my new to me truck. It is a 2004 GMC 2500HD SLE CC with the Dmax. By the way to everyone that had answered all of my questions ( in the Gas vs. Diesel. POLL In the off topic forum) Thank you, :salute: I am very happy with my decision.


----------



## William B.

Nice color choice Wait til you have to tell everyone and your brother that the truck is dark gray not black.


----------



## fordmstng66

Mark13;423677 said:


> Nice truck, could use some bigger tires though. Some 285s and a colormatched front end would really set it off.


They do look a little small. Hopefully next year i can get some bigger ones. Next thing is my bedliner, and figure out what plow to go with.

Thank you all for the comments. I think i made a good decision going with the new truck.


----------



## deere615

Nice Dmax, the engine looks really clean.


----------



## Quality SR

Thanks for the comments..
Will, i have told about 15 people already and i picked up the truck saturday morning. LOL


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Quality SR;424014 said:


> I just took pictures of my new to me truck. It is a 2004 GMC 2500HD SLE CC with the Dmax. By the way to everyone that had answered all of my questions ( in the Gas vs. Diesel. POLL In the off topic forum) Thank you, :salute: I am very happy with my decision.


Very nice man! Your going to love the Duramax!


----------



## linycctitan

Quality SR;424014 said:


> I just took pictures of my new to me truck. It is a 2004 GMC 2500HD SLE CC with the Dmax. By the way to everyone that had answered all of my questions ( in the Gas vs. Diesel. POLL In the off topic forum) Thank you, :salute: I am very happy with my decision.


 Hey, congrats on the new rig Rich, but where's the blade?!?! Best of luck with it. BTW, you in Nassau or Suffolk? I will be looking for some reliable subs for jobs in mid-east Suffolk, if all goes as planned for next year.payup


----------



## Newdude

fordmstng66;423655 said:


> My new to me today 2007 2500HD


what kind of plow are you putting on it?


----------



## fordmstng66

Newdude;424575 said:


> what kind of plow are you putting on it?


I am going to use my western unimount this year, then look for a used ultramount next year.


----------



## Mark13

Found this beauty on ebay a while ago.










And I know its a Caddy, but we can't forget these guys from last season.(sorry for the supersized photos)


----------



## snowman91

who puts a plow on a caddy


----------



## Wicked500R

snowman91;424925 said:


> who puts a plow on a caddy


Uhhh...a mooron !!


----------



## Mark13

snowman91;424925 said:


> who puts a plow on a caddy


iirc someone's friend took those shots of the guys doing his apt. complex in colorado. No idea who posted them originally or any more info but for some reason I saved them and just found them in my photobucket.


----------



## bribrius

dude. im jealous of them. i would love to plow in a caddy. wonder if i could still buy my volvo and put a plow on it. 
get er done.


i think i just answered your question too asking who puts a plow on a caddy. (someone like me . lol)


----------



## YardMedic

Honestly, it's almost no different than plowing with a fully loaded Tahoe or Yukon.


----------



## snowman91

those caddys front ends are really sagging alot from the plow


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth

Just finished touch ups on plow painttymusic


----------



## DBL

snowman91;424925 said:


> who puts a plow on a caddy


im surprised theres no spinners on those rims


----------



## Quality SR

Snowbrdr360;424235 said:


> Very nice man! Your going to love the Duramax!


Thanks. I love it already. I also love the power.


----------



## Quality SR

linycctitan;424557 said:


> Hey, congrats on the new rig Rich, but where's the blade?!?! Best of luck with it. BTW, you in Nassau or Suffolk? I will be looking for some reliable subs for jobs in mid-east Suffolk, if all goes as planned for next year.payup


Thanks for the comments. I live in Nassau (n .mass). The plow is going to have to wait next year. :crying: I bought an extended warentee with the truck, it was something unexpected. You know? My hours also changed, so i wont have the time. Next year. Where are you from?


----------



## deere615

GreatWhiteNorth;425520 said:


> Just finished touch ups on plow painttymusic


Very nice setup, theres alot of red there!


----------



## linycctitan

Quality SR;426062 said:


> Thanks for the comments. I live in Nassau (n .mass). The plow is going to have to wait next year. :crying: I bought an extended warentee with the truck, it was something unexpected. You know? My hours also changed, so i wont have the time. Next year. Where are you from?


Hey Rich. I'm in Ridge (Suffolk), too bad about having to wait for the plow. Most of my accounts are within 10 miles or so of me, except a few in Ronkonkoma, but thats about as far west as I will want to spread (for this year anyway ). Congrats again on the new rig!! 
Dan


----------



## Quality SR

linycctitan;427901 said:


> Hey Rich. I'm in Ridge (Suffolk), too bad about having to wait for the plow. Most of my accounts are within 10 miles or so of me, except a few in Ronkonkoma, but thats about as far west as I will want to spread (for this year anyway ). Congrats again on the new rig!!
> Dan


That is cool.... Check out my post in the Networking forum... "New York Meet"


----------



## Burkartsplow

*2004 chevy 2500 HD*

Follow link and then choose the truck and gallery will open.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0


----------



## deere615

Burkartsplow;430304 said:


> Follow link and then choose the truck and gallery will open.
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0


Sweet truck! Looks like mine...


----------



## Emstaxi

01 Tahoe w/ Blizzard 760LT, Timbrens and Torsion Bar twist. Still trying to get the pictures right for the post


----------



## ProTek

I have this 2007 Silverado Z71.



















Might be getting a new white 2007 2500HD Crew Cab tonight.


----------



## JD Dave

Here's a pic of my 02.


----------



## cattrader

JD Dave;415816 said:


> No plow yet, maybe next year.


truck looks awsome!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Here's one of mine..


----------



## MuskokaDon

Today.. Nov,28/07 Muskoka, On Canada... LET IT SNOW!

.


----------



## deere615

MuskokaDon;440717 said:


> Today.. Nov,28/07 Muskoka, On Canada... LET IT SNOW!
> 
> .


Nice Truck and plow your lucky to have snow!!


----------



## GMC Driver

I might have to add a few to this one - can't let it go by without posting! I'll post what I've got pics of with snow gear for now, the rest will have to come later.

05 3500 SRW 6.0 gasser Blizzard 810 w/ Salt Dogg spreader


----------



## GMC Driver

06 GMC 5500 4x4 LRM with Ally RDS, Blizzard 8611

More to come later.....


----------



## PlowMan03

GMC Driver on your GMC 3500 SRW are you running Bfgoodrich Mud Terrains? If so how do those do while plowing?


----------



## millsaps118

Added a few new things to the truck from last year. Nerf bars, Billet grill kit w/emblem, chrome rockers, handles, bilstein shocks, wheels&tires, and corner hide a way strobes. Here's some before and after pics.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

millsaps118;441363 said:


> Added a few new things to the truck from last year. Nerf bars, Billet grill kit w/emblem, chrome rockers, handles, bilstein shocks, wheels&tires, and corner hide a way strobes. Here's some before and after pics.


Nice truck!!...What kind of rims are those?


----------



## millsaps118

02DURAMAX;441449 said:


> Nice truck!!...What kind of rims are those?


Thanx 02Duramax.....the chrome ones are MOTTO MT700 16x8, and the black/chrome are GEAR ALLOY INTAKE MB717 18x9.


----------



## millsaps118

Here's a different angle


----------



## deere615

GMC Driver-Very Nice Trucks! wesport I love the lettering.

millsaps118- Sweet rims!


----------



## GMC Driver

PlowMan03;441291 said:


> GMC Driver on your GMC 3500 SRW are you running Bfgoodrich Mud Terrains? If so how do those do while plowing?


These were on the truck 3 seasons ago - they worked well, but didn't last long in the mileage department. IIRC they were 285/70/16.

Last season ran a set of 295/75/16 General Grabber A/T - a set of take-offs, that were just awful.

This season were running the Toyo Open Country A/T - a great tire that we've had goos experiences with. 305/70/16 - and a 10 ply!


----------



## millsaps118

deere615;441638 said:


> GMC Driver-Very Nice Trucks! wesport I love the lettering.
> 
> millsaps118- Sweet rims!


Thanx deere.....


----------



## New Heights

Here are some pics of mine....these were taken over the summer wile I was moving to my new shop....the temp was around 95..funny every one was staring at me...


----------



## merrimacmill

Heres my 2006 GMC 3500 Duramax with the 8 foot trip edge boss plow.


----------



## obrut

merrimacmill, that is one great looking truck. What size are those tires?


----------



## New Heights

obrut;442241 said:


> merrimacmill, that is one great looking truck. What size are those tires?


They look like BFG at/ko 265-75-16


----------



## merrimacmill

Thats the exact size New Heights. Your good haha. 

That picture is from when I just got the tires put on this summer and I had the truck detailed at the same time. I sent a picture over to AW Direct when I bought my wehlen strobes and they posted a picture of my truck on their website.


----------



## deere615

merrimacmill;442102 said:


> Heres my 2006 GMC 3500 Duramax with the 8 foot trip edge boss plow.


Sweet Truck, The backrack setup looks great, tires look awesome too!


----------



## New Heights

merrimacmill;442354 said:


> Thats the exact size New Heights. Your good haha.
> 
> That picture is from when I just got the tires put on this summer and I had the truck detailed at the same time. I sent a picture over to AW Direct when I bought my wehlen strobes and they posted a picture of my truck on their website.


Funny im running the same skins on my truck...But they look beter on your truck.


----------



## merrimacmill

Well keep in mind that picture was taken after about one mile of use lol. They look NOTHING like that anymore. I was stupid to get them put on in summer. Because I've been driving on them all summer and put about 15,000 miles on them and wore down the tread a little now that its time to start plowing snow. 

Deere615, thanks for the compliment. I've been through many different backrack light setups. Right now I'm running a 90 watt Whelen power supply with the two heads that you see on the back rack, and that middle whelen rotator is for a "back-up" I guess. lol I've been thinking about taking off the middle rotator and mounting a "go light" remote controlled spot light in its place since I never use the middle rotator.


----------



## deere615

A spot light like that would come in handy.


----------



## Duncan90si

Here are my old work horses. They may not be the prettiest but they have never let me down.


----------



## merrimacmill

I think a spot light would come in handy a lot. The one I was looking at has inside dash controls with a little mini joy stick to move it around 360 degrees or up and down 180 degrees. It even had a remote control that works up to 250 feet away from the truck or something like that. I'm surprised I don't see them on everyones trucks. I came across this in AW Direct. And I also saw that one of our towns 2500hds has one on it. 

Duncan, Nothing like a good old general motors workhorse. We used to have a 1997 Chevrolet 1500 5.7 350 with a 7.5 fisher that we used to plow one of our 20,000 square foot lots for years and years, it never let us down. Sometimes its nice to have a truck that you don't have to worry about all the time. Nice set-up.


----------



## infineon954

*My 06' GMC*


----------



## merrimacmill

YouTube says tahts a private video. I can't see it.


----------



## infineon954

oops...try now


----------



## Detroitdan

I don't have any good pics with the plow yet. Maybe tomorrow.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49660
here's a link with pics of my truck, pics are in post #11. Wish I knew how to post them once they've already been posted once.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

merrimacmill;442102 said:


> Heres my 2006 GMC 3500 Duramax with the 8 foot trip edge boss plow.


I have the same tires and size on my F-350. I had them installed in September. looking to see how they perform this winter.


----------



## deere615

infineon954;443514 said:


>


Nice truck what kind of strobes are on the tool box?


----------



## itchyfishnv

Summer Ride:









Winter Beater:


----------



## merrimacmill

TLC Snow Div- I'm waiting to see how they perform in the snow as well. I had them put on in June I believe. I'm sitting inside watching the snow fall right now


----------



## Beater_K20

i cant believe sweetk30 and i are the only ones still workin old iron. i've plowed with an IFS truck a few times, and i'll never own one specifically for that purpose.

here's my '77 K20 350/350/203








after 30 years, i decided its time to retire her. plans are to fully restore it (it was my grandpa's truck, and he always wanted a nice older truck (40s-50s) so that he and i could restore it to stock, so im restoring his truck to stock in his memory), and it will never see snow again.

im replacing it with this...








1980 GMC K2500 unknown small block, SM465/NP203

and here's the rest of my fleet while we're posting Chevy pics...

my daily driven 92 C1500 shortbox
350/700R4 i swapped a C2500LD 14 bolt semi floater in it, and a set of 6 lug rotors on the front (not pictured, hence the non-matching wheels). i've had 5 people ask me now how i lowered a 4x4 to look like a stock 2wd.









and my project truck...
1993 C2500 454/80E/BW4401 Ford Hi Pinion 60 in the front, 14 bolt Full Float in the back, fully loaded. 5.13 gears, Detroits, 17 x 9 Dick Cepek DC1s wrapped in 37 x 12.50 Goodyear MT/Rs.


----------



## deere615

itchyfishnv;443918 said:


> Winter Beater:


How does that blazer handle that plow?


----------



## itchyfishnv

It handles just fine. Sags a little in the front, so I put a set of timbrens on this year it helped a little. The blade is only 370 lbs but it pushes just fine. Its got the 4.3 v6 I can push 10-12 inches give or take depending on the type of snow. Its nice for driveways b/c its easy to maneuver.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

only pics i could think of


----------



## wishingtoplow

service on site.....is that a duramax?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

wishingtoplow;445291 said:


> service on site.....is that a duramax?


You have to be kidding right?!....LOL


----------



## ServiceOnSite

im prettysure thats what they call the baddest diesel in a pickup truck a DURAMAXwesport


----------



## infineon954

Have a pic of the 06' GMC with the V-blade?


----------



## wishingtoplow

yeah, I was being a smartass haha. Sweet truck though


----------



## Plow Chaser

itchyfishnv;443918 said:


> Summer Ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Beater:


Ahhhh, a member of the Jamily. I used to see Itchy Fish plow out in Syracuse and Albany all the time.

Here's my back window! It's a GMC, but no plow on it


----------



## Jim Prill

Just bought this 2004 silverado 1500 last week, Figured Merry christmas to me.


----------



## deere615

ServiceOnSite;445262 said:


> only pics i could think of


Sweet Truck I love thet Duramax window sticker!


----------



## ServiceOnSite

do you really want a duramax front windshield sticker??? i can probally ask my sticker guy to see if hell make me another one. that one is chrome. same color????


----------



## casgallo

new here figured i'd chime in. Rockin the old 96 1500 ext cab. Now with a 7.5 fisher

this summer prolly lifting and locking it and finding new plower.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

a 3 inch body lift is super cheap an popular with that body style. they look nice though


----------



## deere615

ServiceOnSite;446120 said:


> do you really want a duramax front windshield sticker??? i can probally ask my sticker guy to see if hell make me another one. that one is chrome. same color????


LOL, no I don't have a d-max wish I did though!!


----------



## bulldog007

This is my 1978 GMC K20 350 3spd W/7.5 fisher plow this is a great plow truck


----------



## Mark13

Finally got a few snow pictures.








The atv with 4ft blade and my truck with plow and wings (9'7" across)


----------



## Philbilly2

*Who needs a V-Plow when you got two Duramaxes?*


----------



## harley hauler

the old
View attachment 29210


and the new
View attachment 29211


----------



## mx495

07 Chevy Classic 2500HD
Meyer EZ Mount Classic 7.5 w/ProWings
Fisher 2000 Swing Away


----------



## deere615

mx495;447943 said:


> 07 Chevy Classic 2500HD
> Meyer EZ Mount Classic 7.5 w/ProWings
> Fisher 2000 Swing Away


Nice looking truck! Especially the rims.


----------



## mx495

thanks.........


----------



## Greenwalt

I really like that truck. What brand/style/size wheels are those?


----------



## mx495

Moto Metal 951 Black 16x9 -12mm offset


----------



## Quality SR

Philbilly2;447496 said:


> *Who needs a V-Plow when you got two Duramaxes?*


Got to love the DMax. Nice pictures by the way.


----------



## Alaska Boss

1992 Chevy 3500 w/Boss 9'2" with wings


----------



## Alaska Boss

1990 Chevy 3500 dumpbed w/Blizzard 860 Speedwing


----------



## GLS

(no ballast)


----------



## hprplowtruck

2002 chev silverado 1500 with 7.5 artic plow, eagle liftgate, curtis salter


----------



## sechracer

My 97 GMC, she aint all that pretty, but she is a good truck.


----------



## deere615

looking goo GLS I always liked your blue 95' chevy!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

GLS, do the bars from the bumper plates to the top bed rails block your taillights much?? I have that exact spreader on mine, and it sorta blocks the lights. Just wondering and beautiful trucks as well!!!!!!


----------



## Detroitdan

deere615;456184 said:


> looking goo GLS I always liked your blue 95' chevy!


X2! Nothing wrong with that D-max either, but I'm loving that 95.


----------



## Detroitdan

Sydenstricker Landscaping;456358 said:


> GLS, do the bars from the bumper plates to the top bed rails block your taillights much?? I have that exact spreader on mine, and it sorta blocks the lights. Just wondering and beautiful trucks as well!!!!!!


I have the Snow-Ex 1875, near as I can tell from the pictures mine has the same bars. They are just inboard of the lights, so from behind you can still see them both. At an angle you probably lose sight of one sooner, but I don't see it being a problem.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Dan. I think the rear of the newer 2000 up trucks is narrower than the older bodystyle by a couple inches, but I could be wrong. My lights are blocked, but not very much. Thanks again!!:waving:


----------



## GLS

Thanks for the comments. The blue truck has really been a workhorse for us.

The spreader does block the taillights a little, but I think plenty of light still shines out the back.


----------



## TEX

nice trucks and set ups everyone.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks for the pic Ryan!!!:waving: I just wasnt sure if I messed up mounting the spreader or not. Thanks again


----------



## Mark13

Very professional set up you got there Ryan. How does the new blizzard compare to the old western with wings?

Here is a few updated pictures of the truck actually doing something.


----------



## StoneDevil

*07 2500HD Silverado*

My work truck, shame they wont let me take it home


----------



## GLS

No problem sydenstricker.

Thanks Mark. Your truck/plow looks great!

We havn't had that much time in with the blizzard yet (one 1" storm and one 2.5" storm), but so far it has been great. It is quite a bit more efficient. It backdrags really well, which was important to us because we are doing a lot of condos this year.


----------



## Detroitdan

I wonder what the difference is between the 1075 and the 1875. Mine has the exact same brackets, pivot mount, even the steel frame holding the hopper looks the same. (btw, I have an extra pivot mount I'll sell) But mine has the spinner mounted off to the left, I guess because the auger inside lays flat left to right. Aggravating because it spreads left of center. I have to sand a narrow driveway first one way then the other to cover both halves of it. Course, I have to go back and forth anyway to get enough down. Doesn't seem to like to spread it on thick. But I wish it were more centered.

As to that pic, if you backed away from that truck before long both taillights would be visible. It's just because you're so close.


----------



## GLS

I believe the 1875 is a two-stage -- it has a seperate auger and spinner. The 1075 only has a spinner -- not designed to spread sand or bulk salt (wet).


----------



## Mark13

GLS;456848 said:


> Thanks Mark. Your truck/plow looks great!
> 
> We havn't had that much time in with the blizzard yet (one 1" storm and one 2.5" storm), but so far it has been great. It is quite a bit more efficient. It backdrags really well, which was important to us because we are doing a lot of condos this year.


Thanks, It works good so far.
The best of luck to you guys this winter in making enough to pay off that new 810 and get some extra cash.


----------



## deere615

Mark13;456635 said:


> Here is a few updated pictures of the truck actually doing something.


Nice pics I never saw pics of your truck plowing yet!wesport


----------



## svelasquez

That truck is so hot!! Mine has the extended cab and an 8ft. bed in the same color. Good luck!


----------



## tcalb2

*here's mine*

here's my 1989 1 ton dually


----------



## harley hauler

I love those old chevy-gmc square nose style why?? don't know I just do


----------



## harley hauler

I know why their just simple!


----------



## Eyesell

Mark13, what kind of cutting edge do you have ?? and are your wings made of the samething or are they just pained the same color ??

Thank You


----------



## New Heights

harley hauler;463956 said:


> I love those old chevy-gmc square nose style why?? don't know I just do


Why???Because thats when they built real trucks....no a/c, no power windows, no power locks, no power seats,and what the hell were heated leather seats, gps/navigation, and aloy wheels? Thats when they did things right.


----------



## Duncan90si

harley hauler;463959 said:


> I know why their just simple!





New Heights;463970 said:


> Why???Because thats when they built real trucks....no a/c, no power windows, no power locks, no power seats,and what the hell were heated leather seats, gps/navigation, and aloy wheels? Thats when they did things right.


One thing you guys forgot about........

*Solid Front Axle!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JohnnyU

Duncan90si;464090 said:


> One thing you guys forgot about........
> 
> *Solid Front Axle!!!!!!!!!!!!*


My truck still has one....  And an industrial diesel engine... Of course it's a Dodge, oh well. Honey likes it because it has a purse hook built right into the dash.

Hard to argue with "Look honey, it has a place to hang my purse, I like this one!"


----------



## Mark13

Eyesell;463969 said:


> Mark13, what kind of cutting edge do you have ?? and are your wings made of the samething or are they just pained the same color ??
> 
> Thank You


I believe it is a urethane edge. (ask GLS they put it on) My plow and wings all have it. The wings are pro wings just painted to match and reinforced some.



svelasquez;461063 said:


> That truck is so hot!! Mine has the extended cab and an 8ft. bed in the same color. Good luck!


Are you talking to me?


----------



## GMC Driver

The latest addition:

'08 2500 HD CC/SB LMM/Ally, Blizard 810PP, Salt Dogg spreader


----------



## Newdude

GMC Driver;469785 said:


> The latest addition:
> 
> '08 2500 HD CC/SB LMM/Ally, Blizard 810PP, Salt Dogg spreader


lucky, lol. That is an awesome truck. Did you do anything for the front end, i.e. timbrens or t-bar cranking??


----------



## 02DURAMAX

GMC Driver;469785 said:


> The latest addition:
> 
> '08 2500 HD CC/SB LMM/Ally, Blizard 810PP, Salt Dogg spreader


I love your truck!!!...its beautiful!!!:redbounce


----------



## GMC Driver

Newdude;469946 said:


> lucky, lol. That is an awesome truck. Did you do anything for the front end, i.e. timbrens or t-bar cranking??


A few cranks and timbrens. Handles the 810 well. I'll be looking to add air bags to the rear, the full Salt Dogg makes her sit down a bit.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Mark Witcher

1976 K20 and 2003 Blizzard 810 with liquid de icer setup. Paid for many times over.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

GMC Driver;469785 said:


> The latest addition:
> 
> '08 2500 HD CC/SB LMM/Ally, Blizard 810PP, Salt Dogg spreader


Dude, that's gotta be one of the coolest trucks I've ever seen! Hope that it treats you well.


----------



## streetfrog

Here's mine. lol


----------



## Detroitdan

Mark Witcher;470938 said:


> 1976 K20 and 2003 Blizzard 810 with liquid de icer setup. Paid for many times over.


Now that's a real plow truck. I'd take that over a new one.


----------



## bharry20

i will get better ones tomorrow


----------



## bharry20

here is my rig


----------



## deere615

That light looks funny.lol Nice truck and plow


----------



## Jt13speed

nice but how can you use a red lense on half the lightbar?


----------



## bharry20

Jt13speed;472351 said:


> nice but how can you use a red lense on half the lightbar?


the red is for the fire department. i don't use it while gonig from job to job, just when pushin snow. otherwise when i am responding i also use the siren


----------



## TTA89

Suppose I can add mine.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

TTA89;472585 said:


> Suppose I can add mine.


does your truck not over heat with the winter cover on the front of it and the plow??

Nice truck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Detroitdan

02DURAMAX;472589 said:


> does your truck not over heat with the winter cover on the front of it and the plow??
> 
> Nice truck!!!!!!!!


my thoughts exactly. the new trucks don't like the heat with a plow in the first place, a wintercover has gotta be just brutal on it.


----------



## William B.

I plow with my winter cover on mine and have never had it over heat. We have a couple places out of town down the road about 10 mile or so and I take it off for the road trip just to be safe but when I'm plowing around town its on.


----------



## HBLandscaping

*My Chevy's*

Here are my 2 Chevy's. First one is my current plow truck (1996 Chevy 1500). Im looking to unload this truck later this winter/early spring and buy a new primary plow truck.The second one is my newer truck (02 Chevy 2500HD). This is my personnal truck/secondary work truck. I don't have a plow on it at the moment but I do have a myers 7.5 w E60 pump (same as the one on the 96 chevy) for it but just dont have it on. Im planning on selling the 96 later this winter or early spring and buying a newer chevy to replace it as a work truck. When I sell it and get the new truck I will have both plows on both newer trucks to use next season.


----------



## TTA89

Detroitdan;472652 said:


> my thoughts exactly. the new trucks don't like the heat with a plow in the first place, a wintercover has gotta be just brutal on it.


Today is the 2nd time I have been plowing with it and its now 35 degrees out and I haven't had a problem. The temp gauge runs about 200-205 and the trans is about 150. Its 1pm and I have been out running around since 5:30am. I haven't heard the cooling fan come on once.

I drove home from the plow place last week which is 60 miles from home without any issues. I'm not doing any continuous plowing down the highway or anything, mostly residential driveways and couple small commercial lots.

Here is a pic from this morning parked next to a friend of mine at breakfast.


----------



## Duncan90si

TTA89 - Those trucks look sweet with the dark silver/charcoal paint and the stainless plows.

HBLandscaping - That is the best looking style of Chevy trucks since the 67-72s IMO. I love the raised hood on those HDs. 6.0 or 8.1 under the hood. Nice truck.


----------



## HBLandscaping

Thanks, I love the 02, Its a great truck. Its has a 6.1 in it. That raised hood gives it that Big Bad old school Chevy look like my 85 has. I have 3 chevy's (85 Scottsdale, 96 1500, 02 2500HD) 85 Scottsdale is pictured below...Doesn't have a plow on it yet either but maybe one day, It took to much $$$ to get it to look like this to tear it up plowing.


----------



## PLM-1

Those of you with the 1875/1075 spreader and the pivot mount; do you have to drill holes in the bed with that mount? I have the hitch mount and I had to put the plates on the bumper. I'm just curious. I would like to have the pivot but my dealer was out and it was the middle of a storm last year when i bought it.


----------



## HBLandscaping

Sorry it didn't load, and I cant get it to download on here.


----------



## Detroitdan

William B.;472714 said:


> I plow with my winter cover on mine and have never had it over heat. We have a couple places out of town down the road about 10 mile or so and I take it off for the road trip just to be safe but when I'm plowing around town its on.


but why do you need it on at all?


----------



## Detroitdan

PLM-1;473412 said:


> Those of you with the 1875/1075 spreader and the pivot mount; do you have to drill holes in the bed with that mount? I have the hitch mount and I had to put the plates on the bumper. I'm just curious. I would like to have the pivot but my dealer was out and it was the middle of a storm last year when i bought it.


It was a real easy job to mount. iirc the two top mounts use long anchor bolts through the bed pocket holes. I'll have to look at it again, I can't remember if I had to drill any additional holes for the top mounts. There may have been, or they may have been under the rail where it isn't visible. I have nice stainless bedrail caps, I thought at first that I'd pull the mounts off for summer, but I gave that idea up pretty quickly. They aren't that noticeable, and I got used to them pretty quick. Heck, it's a work truck anyway.

Are you still looking for a pivot mount? Because I just happen to still have an extra one. I tried to sell it last winter, had someone here interested then I forgot about it and it slipped though the cracks (in my head). 
Kind of a neat story actually. What happened was I bought the last 1875, a display model that they wanted gone. They gave me a real good price since they wanted everything gone for whatever reason. I think they weren't planning on getting any more for the season. So they load the sander on my trailer, have the mechanic gather together the parts that go with it and load it in my truck. I get home and realize that they gave me the pivot mount instead of the included bracket mount they come with. Yay, me! Then I realize that there are too many duplicate parts in the box. They gave me two $400 pivot mounts for nothing. Yay, me again! Put it all on and wire up the controller. They gave me the upgraded controller with the spinner and auger controls, and the button for the optional vibrator. Yay, me for a third time! For S&Gs I push the button for the vibrator, and the sander starts vibrating. Yay, me #4! I hadn't even noticed the optional vibrator mounted to the display sander. What a lucky day for me!
So the pivot mount is still sitting in the garage, box was all torn up so I'd need to find a big box to put it in, and it's heavy as heck so shipping would cost a bunch. But if you're interested we should be able to work something out that will save you money over buying new. The weight is the reason I never bothered boxing it up and putting it on ebay. I thought about hanging onto it and putting it on a second truck so I could swap my sander back and forth, but that'll never happen.


----------



## TTA89

Detroitdan;473755 said:


> but why do you need it on at all?


It heats up faster so the heater works in a few min vs 20 min.

It gets up to 205 (middle of the gauge, summer temp) on the highway instead of sitting at 170-180 (Just off the cold mark) when its cold which results in better fuel mileage for me.

The Truck also seems to run better with the cover, when it doesn't fully warm up it just doesn't seem the same.

I didn't run one the last 2 years and I found a cover on ebay for 15 bucks in Nov and I'll run it every winter from now on.


----------



## Detroitdan

TTA89;473832 said:


> It heats up faster so the heater works in a few min vs 20 min.
> 
> It gets up to 205 (middle of the gauge, summer temp) on the highway instead of sitting at 170-180 (Just off the cold mark) when its cold which results in better fuel mileage for me.
> 
> The Truck also seems to run better with the cover, when it doesn't fully warm up it just doesn't seem the same.
> 
> I didn't run one the last 2 years and I found a cover on ebay for 15 bucks in Nov and I'll run it every winter from now on.


I warm my truck up before I even move it. I refuse to a put a load on a cold engine and transmission.
As far as the temps you're running, I would say the truck is still doing it's job trying to maintain the operating range, but you are making it harder by artificially forcing the temp up. Maybe a warmer thermostat would be more appropriate if you want to be at 205. My truck runs at about 180, my thermostats are 180s or 185s, and I have plenty of heat. I keep the window down half the time anyway.
I always found plowing tends to heat things up more, not less. You are under a load more, at lower speeds with reduced airflow, both from the low speed itself and from partially blocking it with the plow. If I were to drive at all on the highway with my plow I'd add some kind of airfoil to direct air to the grill, because it will get warm enough (210) to kick the clutch fan on. Clutch fan does cool it back down, but I don't want to rely on that to correct my plow starving the radiator of cool air. Fortunately I don't need to take my blade down the highway for my route. But as for my route and the actually pushing, my temps stay right where they belong.
I drove commercial trucks for a few years, we had winter fronts but only used them on the rarest occasions, when it was well below 0 f and we had to be on the highway with that frigid air blowing through. Even then, we had to get them off soon because much above 0 and the temps would start climbing and fan would have to come on a lot. I've pulled over on the highway in the 20s to rip the winterfront off, just to make the truck happy and so I didn't overheat it. I felt that the winterfront was more to keep the fuel lines and filter from freezing up, and the heat for the cab was secondary.
I do understand the purpose of a winterfront, I just can't imagine using one unless I lived in Alaska or the North Pole. I've never had one on my diesel, I wouldn't dare because I don't want to overwork my cooling system anymore than I already am.

Please don't take this the wrong way, I'm not trying to slam you, I don't mean to be so argumentative about it, heck it's your truck and you can do what you want. I'm just saying I don't understand how it could be anything but bad for your truck. The fact that you aren't overheating and having problems is just a testament to the performance of the HD cooling system in your truck. Most everyone with that bodystyle Chevy has cooling issues with a plow, at least until they replace the clutch fan. 35 degrees? I just can't comprehend it.


----------



## sw and me

*Here is a look at my 07*

I have to Put 1000 lbs of Steel in the box behind the rear axle to level it out when plow is up.

it is Like a Dozer and still get 18 to 21 MPG with out the PLow on.

I like it

Dan


----------



## TTA89

Detroitdan;473889 said:


> I warm my truck up before I even move it. I refuse to a put a load on a cold engine and transmission.


I start my truck in the morning and let it run for 5-10 min before I leave but the winter cover doesn't have any effect for this. Its mainly to keep the temps up on the highway.



> As far as the temps you're running, I would say the truck is still doing it's job trying to maintain the operating range, but you are making it harder by artificially forcing the temp up.


It doesn't make the cooling system work any harder than not running a front. With the Winter Front on the truck it allows the coolant temp it rise up enough where the thermostat actually opens. I have yet to have the cooling fan engage and come on, I know what it sounds like as I tow in the summer and its loud.



> Maybe a warmer thermostat would be more appropriate if you want to be at 205. My truck runs at about 180, my thermostats are 180s or 185s, and I have plenty of heat. I keep the window down half the time anyway.


Why? Putting a winter front on takes 5 min, changing thermostats is a pain in the ass and is not needed. The Duramax runs 2 thermostats. It has a Front thermo that starts to open at 180 and is fully open at 203. It has a rear thermo that starts to open at 185 and is fully open at 212.

I'd rather just run the front, it allows the engine to heat up enough to open the thermostat and it runs better when its over 200 degrees. Without the front on the highway especially it never gets over 180 and it takes awhile to get that warm.



> I always found plowing tends to heat things up more, not less. You are under a load more, at lower speeds with reduced airflow, both from the low speed itself and from partially blocking it with the plow. If I were to drive at all on the highway with my plow I'd add some kind of airfoil to direct air to the grill, because it will get warm enough (210) to kick the clutch fan on. Clutch fan does cool it back down, but I don't want to rely on that to correct my plow starving the radiator of cool air. Fortunately I don't need to take my blade down the highway for my route. But as for my route and the actually pushing, my temps stay right where they belong.


I don't have any heating issues with the cover on, I run with the blade all the way up at 65mph. The cooling system in these things is massive for towing heavy stuff in the summer. Don't forget that air is still getting to radiator from the bumper area, the grill cover just blocks half the air off. Even driving on the highway with the plow the fan never comes on. It will climb to 210 and thermostat opens and it drops back down to 190ish and then comes back up and drops back again.

I towed a car about a month ago with the cover on and it didn't make any difference in the temps.



> Please don't take this the wrong way, I'm not trying to slam you, I don't mean to be so argumentative about it, heck it's your truck and you can do what you want. I'm just saying I don't understand how it could be anything but bad for your truck. The fact that you aren't overheating and having problems is just a testament to the performance of the HD cooling system in your truck. Most everyone with that bodystyle Chevy has cooling issues with a plow, at least until they replace the clutch fan. 35 degrees? I just can't comprehend it.


Maybe people with gas motors, but the cooling system in the Diesel (at least in 2006) is awesome. GM recommends that you run a cover if its 32 of less. You don't have too, it still runs fine but mine runs better and gets better fuel mileage with it on. It doesn't overheat or run the cooling fan so I don't have any downside, its all upside.

We had a warm spell in early December and it was 60 degrees, still didn't have a problem.


----------



## PLM-1

Detroitdan;473802 said:


> It was a real easy job to mount. iirc the two top mounts use long anchor bolts through the bed pocket holes. I'll have to look at it again, I can't remember if I had to drill any additional holes for the top mounts. There may have been, or they may have been under the rail where it isn't visible. I have nice stainless bedrail caps, I thought at first that I'd pull the mounts off for summer, but I gave that idea up pretty quickly. They aren't that noticeable, and I got used to them pretty quick. Heck, it's a work truck anyway.
> 
> Are you still looking for a pivot mount? Because I just happen to still have an extra one. I tried to sell it last winter, had someone here interested then I forgot about it and it slipped though the cracks (in my head).
> Kind of a neat story actually. What happened was I bought the last 1875, a display model that they wanted gone. They gave me a real good price since they wanted everything gone for whatever reason. I think they weren't planning on getting any more for the season. So they load the sander on my trailer, have the mechanic gather together the parts that go with it and load it in my truck. I get home and realize that they gave me the pivot mount instead of the included bracket mount they come with. Yay, me! Then I realize that there are too many duplicate parts in the box. They gave me two $400 pivot mounts for nothing. Yay, me again! Put it all on and wire up the controller. They gave me the upgraded controller with the spinner and auger controls, and the button for the optional vibrator. Yay, me for a third time! For S&Gs I push the button for the vibrator, and the sander starts vibrating. Yay, me #4! I hadn't even noticed the optional vibrator mounted to the display sander. What a lucky day for me!
> So the pivot mount is still sitting in the garage, box was all torn up so I'd need to find a big box to put it in, and it's heavy as heck so shipping would cost a bunch. But if you're interested we should be able to work something out that will save you money over buying new. The weight is the reason I never bothered boxing it up and putting it on ebay. I thought about hanging onto it and putting it on a second truck so I could swap my sander back and forth, but that'll never happen.


Send me a pm with details if you would like to get rid of it. I'm so tired of having to remove my tailgate let alone take the darn thing off to load a pallet. Do you still have access to your trailer hitch? That would be nice too.

On the winter cover thing. I really wish I had one. During the winter, plow on or off, my truck doesn't get much over 170 degrees if even that warm. Some more heat/quicker heat would be nice!


----------



## Mark13

Here is a few pictures from this last storm. (Got 3-4" this is 2nd plowing)
















And the View from inside.


----------



## harley hauler

sw and me;473931 said:


> I have to Put 1000 lbs of Steel in the box behind the rear axle to level it out when plow is up.
> 
> it is Like a Dozer and still get 18 to 21 MPG with out the PLow on.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Dan


18-20I'm lucky to get 13 out of my 07


----------



## Quality SR

Mark13;475240 said:


> Here is a few pictures from this last storm. (Got 3-4" this is 2nd plowing)


Where are your wings?


----------



## Mark13

Quality SR;475324 said:


> Where are your wings?


In the back of the truck,lol I had been plowing bank drive-throughs earlier so I took them off.
I was to lazy to get out and put them on. Thats my grandmas driveway so there was no hurry.


----------



## Detroitdan

Mark13;475531 said:


> In the back of the truck,lol I had been plowing bank drive-throughs earlier so I took them off.
> I was to lazy to get out and put them on. Thats my grandmas driveway so there was no hurry.


I don't have to get out of the truck to remove my wings for drive-throughs. And if I am feeling lazy I can still gather enough energy to push two rocker switches.
hee hee hee
ha ha ha
LOL
Blizzard 810xysport


----------



## JohnnyU

Didn't like the Poly edges Mark?


----------



## Mark13

Detroitdan;475970 said:


> I don't have to get out of the truck to remove my wings for drive-throughs. And if I am feeling lazy I can still gather enough energy to push two rocker switches.
> hee hee hee
> ha ha ha
> LOL
> Blizzard 810xysport


Haha, your funny.  Ya, I wish I had a truck big enough for an 810.


JohnnyU;476085 said:


> Didn't like the Poly edges Mark?


The poly edge was nice and quiet but it didn't scrape very well. If I got the snow before anyone drove on it the plow scraped pretty good but as soon as it got slightly packed down it would just ride over the top. Another downside was the poly edge sat about 2.5" away from the blade which allowed lots of snow to build up on it and stick to the plow. Not that this steel edge solves the problem but it helps some. I also run my plow very low to the ground when driving around and noticed that it would hit bumps and it would take small chunks out of the front of the cutting edge. Now that I put this steel edge on I don't feel as bad letting the plow bounce around or drag a corner going in and out of driveway entrances or big dips in the road. The guy I plowed this last storm for does a lot of banks and apartment/condo complexes so the snow was packed down and I needed the blade to scrape well to prepare the lot for salting. I still have the poly edge on the wings though but I would be afraid to put a steel edge on those, probably rip one off the plow if I hit a curb or man-hole cover.

Johnny, Hows the cummins and the SAS swap?


----------



## JohnnyU

Mark13;476087 said:


> Johnny, Hows the cummins and the SAS swap?


The Dodge is running great, and the transmission isn't slipping too much that I can tell. Its going to be replaced before too long actually.

The Chevy is still pulling plowing duty for this winter while I accumulate parts and rebuild axles. I'm going to wait to start tearing into it until I get the Dodge back from the trans rebuild.


----------



## Mark13

JohnnyU;477385 said:


> The Dodge is running great, and the transmission isn't slipping too much that I can tell. Its going to be replaced before too long actually.
> 
> The Chevy is still pulling plowing duty for this winter while I accumulate parts and rebuild axles. I'm going to wait to start tearing into it until I get the Dodge back from the trans rebuild.


How many miles are on the dodge?
What type of things/how much do you plow with the chevy?
Do you have most of the sfa parts that you will need?


----------



## Detroitdan

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55484
sorry, I can't figure out how to post a pic once its already on the site in another thread. Not sure if this is a link to the pic, the post or the whole thread.


----------



## JohnnyU

Mark13;477393 said:


> How many miles are on the dodge?
> What type of things/how much do you plow with the chevy?
> Do you have most of the sfa parts that you will need?


My Dodge only has 77K on it, but between towing, hot-rodding and poor design to begin with, the transmission has started to slip the direct clutch.

The Chevy is still my primary plowing rig since its still all set up. Although the last couple weeks my dad has been driving it while he's been in town and I have been back in the black truck.

Almost all of the parts are sourced, but not yet purchased or built.


----------



## nicksplowing

*my 1982 Chevrolet 4x4 3/4 Ton With 350 Gm Crate Motor,turbo 400 Trans,205 Transfer Case C8 Meyers Plow And Buyers Tailgate Spreader*


----------



## svelasquez

*04 GMC Sierra 1500*

Here's mine. I'm saving some $$ for more aggressive tires.


----------



## yancy

*1980 chevy*

This is my first plow truck and still have it. however the motor and trans is shot. I hate the blue plow but its better than bare steel next year Im going to repaint it. also here is some action shots with it this year from new years day. me and the truck were both moving pretty slow.


----------



## 20Silverado05

It gets the job done


----------



## danmc

*2005 Gmc 5500*

we refer to this as "the big truck"


----------



## deere615

danmc;490198 said:


> we refer to this as "the big truck"


Very nice dump truck it is pretty big!


----------



## yancy

danmc, what size of a plow do you run on "The Big Truck" I like those trucks. When I use to fix ag/ construction tires we had one with a stellar body on it. She handled great!


----------



## Duncan90si

yancy;490580 said:


> danmc, what size of a plow do you run on "The Big Truck"


I would have to guess he has a Blizzard 8611 or maybe an 810 on it. (notice the Blizzard mount)


----------



## danmc

we have an 810 for it bit we don't use it to plow with, has only salted this year - we have a bonnell salter (central hydro)


----------



## svelasquez

20Silverado05;490017 said:


> It gets the job done


NICE!! That's a gorgeous looking ride.


----------



## PremierLand

danmc;490198 said:


> we refer to this as "the big truck"


I couldnt help but notice.... Is that a manual crank tarp? If so, that must be fun.


----------



## PremierLand

harley hauler;475266 said:


> 18-20I'm lucky to get 13 out of my 07


no *****, my 06 gets about 8 when plowing, the only thing I can guess is that these guys that claim high gas mileage dont do much backing up.


----------



## chev_4x4

finally some pics of my 06, you can see my dad's pickup in the background, and one of the dump trucks


----------



## chev_4x4

Here is the 03 dump


----------



## chev_4x4

The 01 still gets it done


----------



## Snowman16

Heres mine in action






















Anyone els have high salt prices?








Early this fall new ball joints all around, that was quite a job.


----------



## deere615

chev_4x4;528956 said:


> The 01 still gets it done


Sweet Chevys



Snowman16;529001 said:


> Heres mine in action
> Early this fall new ball joints all around, that was quite a job.


That is a really nice truck, its exactly what I want as my next truck. I helped my dad do the front ball joints on our 97 blazer, they definitley a Job!


----------



## Snowman16

Salt is $129.00 per ton, up from $42.00 earlyer.


----------



## tjlands

I will keep the Fords out of the pictures


----------



## chev_4x4

Snowman16 
Those are some sweet action shots!

Deere615 
Thanks


----------



## johnknwd

My 03 2500. Duramax/Allison. Western Pro Poly


----------



## ManorLandscape8

tjlands nice setup


----------



## tjlands

ManorLandscape8;529481 said:


> tjlands nice setup


Thanks, 
I see you have a F250 1989, Have one also although it is falling apart lately, probably from 
lack of snow and no use.


----------



## deere615

tjlands;529018 said:


> I will keep the Fords out of the pictures


Thats a cool pic wih all the trucks lined up running!


----------



## BigLou80

here are a few pics of mine after a snow storm that wasn't


----------



## tjlands

deere615;530064 said:


> Thats a cool pic wih all the trucks lined up running!


It would have been nice to use them again this year, only one plow service this year.


----------



## hansons glc

i want to keep this thread alive so here is my trucks.


----------



## Dubliner

OK here's mine


----------



## chris694205

*heres a couple of mine*

heres a couple of mine... anyone guess the lisence plate


----------



## RepoMan207




----------



## garyparr8

my moms suburban, my 09 and my dads 99


----------



## BuffaloJoe

03 gmc 2500 hd 
93 gmc 3500


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1017759 said:


>


Truck looks good repo. Long though.


----------



## Stik208




----------



## Stik208

Repo,
Hows the XLS been acting?


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1017935 said:


> Truck looks good repo. Long though.


Thanks. She is a long truck, I only had one account that I have ever had an issue with, It was roughly 12' - 14' wide with an S curve in it. The XLS resolved that issue though. I want to get different truck, preferably a 97 F-350 with a 7.3 in mint condition. Just something to plow, haul my boat and do some chores in. I'll pick up another Trans Am or something for those nice days.


----------



## RepoMan207

Stik208;1017972 said:


> Repo,
> Hows the XLS been acting?


Good. The banging side to side stopped on it's own. Messer said it must of had air in the system somewhere . I bought an extra set of decals and 6 more wear strips to have on hand for spring maintenance. Now if we can get some damn snow up here I'll be happy. By the looks of it though..there calling for 40's for the next two weeks at this point. If I get anything it will be nothing but rain.


----------



## garyparr8

Stik208;1017971 said:


>


i love this truck! how does it do plowing?


----------



## duramax-king

*my trucks*

well here's my 98 chevy 2500 with 8.2 boss v plow, and a 97 gmc 3500 i just sold with 7.6 fisher on it. than it's the 96 gmc k1500 diesel (just sold). and 88 chevy blazer(sold) and 84 gmc 2500HD (sold). yeah you guys can probally say i'm a gm guy, i've owned 7-8 gm's.


----------



## duramax-king

*....*

sorry forgot the pic of the 98


----------



## ihdriver7088

*my snowdozer*

heres my machine one of these days i'll get more and better pictures 
(click on pics for bigger image)


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice trucks everyone, just subscribing to the tread.


----------



## mossman381

Here are some pics and a video


----------



## mike1316

heres mine 06 2500hd 6.0 l


----------



## chevyman51

great video mossman you have an awesome truck


----------



## mossman381

chevyman51;1018246 said:


> great video mossman you have an awesome truck


Thanks man. I love my truck


----------



## duramax-king

mossman i love your truck, is it a d-max?


----------



## k&j Landscaping

My winter fighter


----------



## k&j Landscaping

Picture of the truck now.


----------



## bossman22

mossman what kind of exhaust did you go with?


----------



## mossman381

duramax-king;1018335 said:


> mossman i love your truck, is it a d-max?


My truck has the 6.0 gas. I don't like the reverse in the allison. And I love the sound of a healthy V8



bossman22;1018406 said:


> mossman what kind of exhaust did you go with?


The muffler is a flowmaster 80 series. Single 3" in and dual 2 1/2" out I believe. I think it is a little to quiet for me. When it rots out I am going with a 50 series.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

mossman thats a very nice truck, do you ever have a problem with residential driveways when the exhaust is so loud


----------



## mossman381

DRBLawnBuster;1018426 said:


> mossman thats a very nice truck, do you ever have a problem with residential driveways when the exhaust is so loud


It really isn't that loud. When I am pushing snow I am not running to 3000 rpm like in the video. If you want a muffler with good sound but is not very loud I would recommend the 80 series flowmaster. Here is another clip without the music.


----------



## mgg1005

*My truck*

My 2009 GMC Sierra 2500


----------



## GMCHD plower

mgg1005;1018556 said:


> My 2009 GMC Sierra 2500


I don't see any plow mounts? Whatcha going to put on it? A nice SS Fisher V would look nice.


----------



## 1994yj

*My Truck*

First time posting a pic I hope it works. Ive got many more plans for the truck come spring just dont have the time now.


----------



## dieseld

1994yj;1018823 said:


> First time posting a pic I hope it works. Ive got many more plans for the truck come spring just dont have the time now.


Any more pics? I am searching for the same truck.


----------



## 1994yj

I dont have any on hand right now but ill have more soon.


----------



## mgg1005

GMCHD plower;1018772 said:


> I don't see any plow mounts? Whatcha going to put on it? A nice SS Fisher V would look nice.


That's exactly what I would like to put on it! But I work for a plow business where I run a F550 with a SS V, so I'm not getting a plow for it yet. thanks!


----------



## JustinD

My 01


----------



## SnowMatt13

mgg..
where did you get the cab rack?


----------



## mgg1005

SnowMatt13;1018896 said:


> mgg..
> where did you get the cab rack?


I got it from a local parts place.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mgg1005;1018884 said:


> That's exactly what I would like to put on it! But I work for a plow business where I run a F550 with a SS V, so I'm not getting a plow for it yet. thanks!


Ohh I see. Well... NICE TRUCK anyways!


----------



## GMCHD plower

1994yj;1018823 said:


> First time posting a pic I hope it works. Ive got many more plans for the truck come spring just dont have the time now.


NICE TRUCK! How do you like the XV? I found an 8'6" SS for 4k.. Might look into it.


----------



## 1994yj

GMCHD plower;1019191 said:


> NICE TRUCK! How do you like the XV? I found an 8'6" SS for 4k.. Might look into it.


I absolutly love it! I havent found 1 bad thing about it yet. I was alittle nervious getting it cause people told me they dent easy, but i havent hurt mine yet. My cousin is going on his second season with no issues with his either.


----------



## BDTRUX

Here's my '99 Chevy K3500 with a solid front end conversion and my '97 K2500.


----------



## deere615

Your first truck is HUGE! I really like the plow truck-very clean. Had to do a double take because of the 4x4 stickers and how clean it is, looked like a nbs truck. 
I like the customization of different years-IE the 4x4 stickers and cab lights on the lifted truck, You can tell you take price in your trucks


----------



## mkwl

mossman381;1018424 said:


> My truck has the 6.0 gas. I don't like the reverse in the allison. And I love the sound of a healthy V8
> 
> The muffler is a flowmaster 80 series. Single 3" in and dual 2 1/2" out I believe. I think it is a little to quiet for me. When it rots out I am going with a 50 series.


Does the aftermarket muffler effect the warranty coverage on your truck?


----------



## mossman381

mkwl;1019572 said:


> Does the aftermarket muffler effect the warranty coverage on your truck?


I would say that I have probably voided all warranty work for my entire exhaust system. But the sound is worth it  And I believe it is illegal to change the muffler on any truck until it breaks or has a problem.


----------



## PlowMan03

First pic is both of my trucks . The second is just my 97 Chevy. Was bored nd took them this morning with my cell phone lol


----------



## dieseld

bump it up...


----------



## rhyan6

2008 chevy3500


----------



## SilverLT2

Here's my 07


----------



## Stik208

Leveling kit?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1366616 said:


> Here's my 07


Looks good except you need a block in the rear to level the truck. I can't stand cali lean.


----------



## SilverLT2

Ive got a 2" leveling kit in the front.....

the "Cali" lean is from the hill in my yard lol.


----------



## Stik208

Any reason you went with the HTS over a Midweight or the Fisher HT?


----------



## SilverLT2

Stik208;1367315 said:


> Any reason you went with the HTS over a Midweight or the Fisher HT?


For the amount that I'll be plowing I don't need the extra 130 pounds or so of the Midweight I didn't go with the Fisher because I don't like the mounting system they have I like Westerns better I like how u can remove the 4 1/2'' receiver to gain back your full ground clearance


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1367232 said:


> Ive got a 2" leveling kit in the front.....
> 
> the "Cali" lean is from the hill in my yard lol.


I see. Just one of those illusions that happen with pics sometimes


----------



## Stik208

Understandable, what will you be plowing? I prefer the HT the blade is a bit more stout I had a problem with the jack on my old one but they fixed it under warranty. The mounting is just as simple as the Ultra Mount the only kicker is it had to be in float to be able to push the headgear back and lock the pins. I use to have it attatched in a minute or less. I would like to see pics when you get it installed.


----------



## comeeonn

first one is my 03 duramax, second one is the one i picked up today, 2002 8.1


----------



## dieseld

I need a side shot of the 03 dmax please


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1367565 said:


> I see. Just one of those illusions that happen with pics sometimes


Yea that's one of them lol



Stik208;1367568 said:


> Understandable, what will you be plowing? I prefer the HT the blade is a bit more stout I had a problem with the jack on my old one but they fixed it under warranty. The mounting is just as simple as the Ultra Mount the only kicker is it had to be in float to be able to push the headgear back and lock the pins. I use to have it attatched in a minute or less. I would like to see pics when you get it installed.


I'll be plowing my own drive and a few family members! thing that goes with plows is to each is own lol oh I'll defiantly post some pics as soon as its installed


----------



## comeeonn

dieseld;1367793 said:


> I need a side shot of the 03 dmax please











thats all i got for now. its changed some since then with the removal of the ladder rack and i put nfab step bars on it


----------



## SilverLT2

Here my 07 and my cousins 10'


----------



## mossman381

I have not put my 02 in here yet so here it is


----------



## Polarisrider

heres my 04 HD, 6.0 and my dads 98 5.7


----------



## PlowMan03

Here is a pic of my 07 Chevy 2500HD:









Will have to take a pic of it with the plow on


----------



## great white

My 98 and it's summer job:



















Don't have any plowing pics though...


----------



## dieseld

great white;1367989 said:


> My 98 and it's summer job:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any plowing pics though...


WHOA WHOA!!!!!!!!! Where are the mirrors from? I need those for my 98 also!


----------



## MikeRi24

wow I can't believe I've never seen this thread Just looked though the whole thing and theres a lot of nice trucks here!! I'll add mine.....

2006 2500HD 7'6" Boss









With summer wheels on









and my 1999 K2500


----------



## GMCHD plower

dieseld;1368132 said:


> WHOA WHOA!!!!!!!!! Where are the mirrors from? I need those for my 98 also!


They look an awful lot like dodge tow mirrors IMO


----------



## GMCHD plower

Polarisrider;1367977 said:


> heres my 04 HD, 6.0 and my dads 98 5.7


Your 04 looks beast! What have you done to the front end?


----------



## Polarisrider

Thanks man, front end is stock with t-bars cranked, I have 3in keys and 2in blocks to put on it yet.


----------



## clc2007

im trying to figure out how to post a pic! and its not working lol


----------



## clc2007

1999 gmc 2500, 6.0l v8


----------



## GMCHD plower

Polarisrider;1368543 said:


> Thanks man, front end is stock with t-bars cranked, I have 3in keys and 2in blocks to put on it yet.


That EZV looks brand new BTW!


----------



## comeeonn

newest pic of the service truck. getting the 8.1 home this week, then the fun really starts


----------



## deere615

PlowMan03;1367987 said:


> Here is a pic of my 07 Chevy 2500HD:
> Will have to take a pic of it with the plow on


Nice. I like the look of that Truck!


----------



## great white

dieseld;1368132 said:


> WHOA WHOA!!!!!!!!! Where are the mirrors from? I need those for my 98 also!


They're dodge mirrors modified to fit.

Power and heated of course.....Thumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8

Heres mine. 2002 chevy 2500hd duramax


----------



## Polarisrider

GMCHD plower;1368972 said:


> That EZV looks brand new BTW!


Thanks man, it's a 04 model, I made the 5hr drive to Vermont to get it


----------



## mkwl

wolfmobile8;1369264 said:


> Heres mine. 2002 chevy 2500hd duramax


Nice LB7! Are those 285's on the PYO wheels?


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1369264 said:


> Heres mine. 2002 chevy 2500hd duramax


Still lookin good. No snow pics yet?


----------



## LoudnLifted88

My old plow truck that i blew the motor in this summer








My new plow truck havnt got the plow on it yet
















My summer toy


----------



## PlowMan03

deere615;1369066 said:


> Nice. I like the look of that Truck!


Thanks. Everyone I told me I wouldn't like it when I got it, well they are wrong. We had about a foot of wet heavy snow a week or so ago nd it never hesitated about pushing it either.


----------



## allseasons87

Here is our 2004 2500HD


----------



## 87chevy

Lake anyone?


----------



## Mark13

87chevy;1369696 said:


> Lake anyone?


That looks a lot like a grain bin and a hay field.


----------



## 87chevy

Mark13;1369705 said:


> That looks a lot like a grain bin and a hay field.


The boats hooked up Thumbs Up And its corn :]


----------



## wolfmobile8

mkwl;1369335 said:


> Nice LB7! Are those 285's on the PYO wheels?


Thanks. nope they are 295's on the chevy wheels.


mossman381;1369346 said:


> Still lookin good. No snow pics yet?


Thanks. This is kind of an old pic it was taken back in aug. I have some snow pics of it up already in the strorm pics section when we got that oct snowstorm.


----------



## DieselSlug

My truck in summer mode and working. Super rusty and trusty. Dirty in that pic.


----------



## 7_below

Heavy Chevy


----------



## StratfordPusher

*My Chevy and GMC*

A bunch of my 3 Chevy and 2 GMC truck pics in winter mode...... worlds best works trucks


----------



## xc23

01 GMC 7.5 MM2 w/Fisher2000 tailgate sander


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

wolfmobile8;1369264 said:


> Heres mine. 2002 chevy 2500hd duramax


love the truck! looks great!


----------



## toroplowman

BDTRUX;1019439 said:


> Here's my '99 Chevy K3500 with a solid front end conversion and my '97 K2500.
> 
> View attachment 74980
> 
> 
> View attachment 74981


Got anymore photos of the black truck?


----------



## bigboss1

only picture i have


----------



## Stik208

Hey 87 and Slug,
Any plans for restos on those trucks? 
Here is one I found on ebay, guy was selling the XV. Identical to mine although I dont have a plow anymore/yet.


----------



## DieselSlug

Stik208;1371011 said:


> Hey 87 and Slug,
> Any plans for restos on those trucks?
> Here is one I found on ebay, guy was selling the XV. Identical to mine although I dont have a plow anymore/yet.


Yes actually, it was supposed to be done this summer (well last summer now). However moving out of my dads house and into an apartment took all my funds and time away. Hopefully i can make it through one more winter, next summer it needs to be done and its going to be on my mandatory list. I have new cab corners, front fenders, and doors in my basement. All i need is a box! Oh and a paint job. I dont harness any of the body work skills, im a mechanical person myself.

I think i have seen that add on ebay last week.


----------



## NoFearDeere

wolfmobile8;1369264 said:


> Heres mine. 2002 chevy 2500hd duramax


That has to be one of the top 5 nicest trucks i've ever seen on plowsite. Very nice duramax man!


----------



## tls22

wolfmobile8;1369264 said:


> Heres mine. 2002 chevy 2500hd duramax


very sexy....what type tires and how much? I need a new set before winter.....


----------



## 87chevy

Stik208;1371011 said:


> Hey 87 and Slug,
> Any plans for restos on those trucks?
> Here is one I found on ebay, guy was selling the XV. Identical to mine although I dont have a plow anymore/yet.


Resto? no.. It's past that.

Rebirth as a mud truck, very possible


----------



## mercer_me

My 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L with a 7.5' Fisher SD. It currently has around 73,000 miles on it. I bought it this Spring and had the plow put on it this Summer. It had never had a plow on it before this. I have only plowed one storm with it and it seams to plow pretty good.


----------



## wolfmobile8

NoFearDeere;1371181 said:


> That has to be one of the top 5 nicest trucks i've ever seen on plowsite. Very nice duramax man!


Thanks man


tls22;1371192 said:


> very sexy....what type tires and how much? I need a new set before winter.....


Haha thanks. The tires are bfg at's. all togaether they cost me $940 from tirerack.


----------



## mossman381

DieselSlug;1371170 said:


> Yes actually, it was supposed to be done this summer (well last summer now). However moving out of my dads house and into an apartment took all my funds and time away. Hopefully i can make it through one more winter, next summer it needs to be done and its going to be on my mandatory list. I have new cab corners, front fenders, and doors in my basement. All i need is a box! Oh and a paint job. I dont harness any of the body work skills, im a mechanical person myself.


That cab in the bed was not for your truck?


----------



## CSLC

Here is my 2005 GMC 2500HD


----------



## 87chevy

turffscapes;1371545 said:


> Here is my 2005 GMC 2500HD


If that was a Duramax it would be my dream truck, very nice


----------



## DieselSlug

mossman381;1371347 said:


> That cab in the bed was not for your truck?


The cab in the bed actually was for my truck.

Found it on Craigslist (about 3.5 hours from me). Traded several emails with the guy, got some mediocre pictures, but the cab seemed decent. I really wanted it for the doors. My track rotted off the window on my drivers door and there wasnt much structure left to the door itself. I was stoked because i found this cab, which was the same color as my truck.

About a week later i ran to go get it. What a scumbag that guy was. The cab was a complete rot box, about 10X worse than mine now! Rockers were gone, cab corners were gone and the doors had rotted out along the bottom lip. He said there were a couple perforations on the bottom lip. By then the neighbor was over loading the pile in the back of my truck. I was on fire. Then the neighbor left out of no where! So im stuck with this hunk of metal on the back of my truck and the guy wants 200 for it! Ended up getting him to throw some other Chevy parts into the deal to make me happier. (new weld in cab corners and other misc. stuff)

Brought it home and did end up installing the doors on my truck, they are bad, but a lot better than mine. Plus one door was off a 96 and up vintage (newer door style where the guts mount), so the inner door fits a little different, here came the modifications. Its done now, and i at least have medicore doors. But i have another set of rust free doors in my basement that someone put "dumbo" mirrors on, so the holes need to be filled.

Gutted the cab, have a complete 95' interior in red (of course my truck is a 94 so its different). Trying to sell the interior, still havent. Scrapped the cab for 60.


----------



## mpriester

*Waiting patiently*

Was suppose to get 1" to 3" but that didn't happen so i thought id snap a picture.


----------



## SilverLT2

I'm going to leave these right here


----------



## DrakeSabitch

here is my 2006, how it currently sits today.


----------



## Newdude

DrakeSa*****;1401380 said:


> here is my 2006, how it currently sits today.


Looks real sharp! The black center caps stand out on those steels real nice. Are your bedlinered rockers body color or black? Looks black in the first picture but body color in the second.


----------



## DrakeSabitch

Newdude;1401387 said:


> Looks real sharp! The black center caps stand out on those steels real nice. Are your bedlinered rockers body color or black? Looks black in the first picture but body color in the second.


Thanks, and lol yea your right on both parts. yes my drivers side and tailgate are herculinered, but i havent finished the passenger side. ill get around to it eventually.


----------



## cubanb343

A lot of nice trucks on here guys. I don't know if I've ever posted this pic or not :salute:


----------



## Polarisrider

hey cubanb343, what make and model wheels r u runnin in that pic?


----------



## dieseld

Polarisrider;1401460 said:


> hey cubanb343, what make and model wheels r u runnin in that pic?


Lifted? More pics?


----------



## cubanb343

This is the only other pic I can find on my phone. The wheels are 17" made by US Wheel I ordered from Summit Racing. The grey is pretty much a perfect color match Thumbs Up

The tires are BFG's 285/70/17

And i have leveling keys in it and 1" blocks in the back


----------



## Polarisrider

hey do you have a model or part number for those wheels, ive been searching and cant seem to find them. truck looks awesome by the way, also what size torsion keys did you go with, I have 3in keys and 2in blocks to install on my HD


----------



## GMC Driver

Let's see if it will allow me to recycle a pic from last year's fleet. Not many changes in the trucks to this year:


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Heres some of mine


































Ill have to get some some with the plow on. Sucks when we have only gotten 10" total this year.


----------



## Duramaxallison0




----------



## Pushin4U

That thing looks awesome! Very good looking truck.


----------



## PlowMan03

Recent pic of my 07, was taken about a week or so ago.


----------



## cubanb343

Polarisrider;1401693 said:


> hey do you have a model or part number for those wheels, ive been searching and cant seem to find them. truck looks awesome by the way, also what size torsion keys did you go with, I have 3in keys and 2in blocks to install on my HD


Sorry those wheels are made by Ultra wheel. They are the nomad gray 174 I believe. But if I remember correctly, it was cheaper to buy the "summit racing" nomad gray 174. Roughly $500 for the set shipped, and they come in an ultra wheel box.

The keys I put in were also from summit, they were the suspension maxx red ones. Any other ?? Shoot me a PM anytime


----------



## Pushin4U

Not sure if I uploaded in here or not, but if not, here's my 05 hauling some wood for the fireplace this winter


----------



## dieseld

trying to post a pic. Impossible.


----------



## GreenLeafPA

Duramaxallison0;1402016 said:


> Heres some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have to get some some with the plow on. Sucks when we have only gotten 10" total this year.


what kind of bumper is that?


----------



## xgiovannix12

S10 blazer bronco and the k1500 is mine.. S10 pickup my dads and the Gmc yukons my moms. 



























Someday the broncos going to become the off road slut .

Edit: an other picture of my daily driver.


----------



## Bsmithchevy




----------



## sectlandscaping

a couple chevys getting ready to go out.


----------



## mjlawncare

heres mine 2013 crew cab diesel


----------



## GMCHD plower

mjlawncare;1554318 said:


> heres mine 2013 crew cab diesel


Lets get some more pics of that!


----------



## 2_Djinn

Some nice trucks in this thread.


----------



## gallihersnow

mjlawncare;1554318 said:


> heres mine 2013 crew cab diesel


Sweet truck!


----------



## mjlawncare

GMCHD plower;1554371 said:


> Lets get some more pics of that!


theres a few more


----------



## GMCHD plower

Really like the lights right above the rear tires.


----------



## mjlawncare

gallihersnow;1554417 said:


> Sweet truck!


Thanks man


----------



## mjlawncare

GMCHD plower;1554670 said:


> Really like the lights right above the rear tire
> 
> Thanks hd


----------



## daman

2_Djinn;1554376 said:


> Some nice trucks in this thread.


Looks like my rig right down to the same over head light lol

My '99 3500 454 taken it easy pulling the 32' 9,000lb 5er.....Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Nice camper. I am working on a 33' Terry 5th wheel myself.


----------



## daman

wow what happen?


----------



## xgiovannix12

daman;1555140 said:


> wow what happen?


Looks like he stripped it. From the looks of it hes redoing the whole trailer.

More pictures of the Chevy Gmc Collection, Ignore the ford Thumbs Up


----------



## rocksbite

here is my 85 gmc 3500 paid $250 for the truck with bad tires nd no bed. i have about $1500 total including the plow and salt spreader.


----------



## xgiovannix12

nice truck and good deal


----------



## mossman381

daman;1555140 said:


> wow what happen?


Water damage is what happened. Then I kinda went crazy with a restore of it.


----------



## skier125

cubanb343 got a quick question what kind of leveling kit do you have on that truck I would like to level mine soon. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rocksbite

mossman381;1555246 said:


> Water damage is what happened. Then I kinda went crazy with a restore of it.


All I have to say is that is a badass looking truck!


----------



## daman

mossman381;1555246 said:


> Water damage is what happened. Then I kinda went crazy with a restore of it.


Ahhh ya should look nice when done.


----------



## abbottfarm

My 08 GMC/durmax


----------



## mossman381

rocksbite;1555318 said:


> All I have to say is that is a badass looking truck!


Thanks, I have a ton of pics in my thread. The link is in my sig.



daman;1555323 said:


> Ahhh ya should look nice when done.


If I ever get it done 

Video of it


----------



## GMCHD plower

abbottfarm;1555434 said:


> My 08 GMC/durmax


Lets get some more pics of that!


----------



## highclimber604

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1174554067743.506089.644437742&type=3&theater

My fleet
2004 Chevy 4500 W/ 6yd downeaster sander
1997 Chevy 2500 reg cab long bed. 8 ft fisher MM1
2011 Cat 242B skid steer w/ 8ft power angle plow and snow bucket
2005 chevy 2500HD Duramax with 8 ft fisher MM1 
2012 GMC 2500HD Denali Duramax w/ 8ft Fisher X-blade,stainless


----------



## mkwl

*New Shoes for my Trucks*

New tires for both my trucks- the '06 Dmax for 285/75/16E Goodyear Duratracs, and '03 Vortec got 265/76/16E Goodyear Duratracs- may I just say these tires are AWESOME in the snow! Thumbs Up And they definitely look much better than the stocker 245's- especially with the 285's on my daily driver


----------



## MikeRi24

my fleet of Chevys 








From Left to Right:
#3 1992 Chevy K2500 350 Boss 7'6" straight blade, 62,000 miles (yes you read that right)
#1 2006 Chevy 2500HD 6.0 Boss 9'2" V-plow 7' Drift Buster rear plow 60,700 miles
#2 1999 Chevy K2500 454 Boss 7'6" Straight blade 114,000 miles

In summer trim:
#1 & #2









#3 it will be getting lettered up the same as #2 this spring as well as a dump insert








(ignore the old Western plow gear...thats long gone now!)


----------



## daman

Looks like a pretty aggressive tire,any idea how many miles you'll see off them?


----------



## abbottfarm

GMCHD plower;1555666 said:


> Lets get some more pics of that!


I'll see what I can do!


----------



## theholycow

rocksbite;1555167 said:


> here is my 85 gmc 3500 paid $250 for the truck with bad tires nd no bed. i have about $1500 total including the plow and salt spreader.


What kind of spreader?

Sounds like you may be even better than I am at scoring stuff cheap.


----------



## mkwl

daman;1555864 said:


> Looks like a pretty aggressive tire,any idea how many miles you'll see off them?


Not sure if this was aimed at me or not- but if it was, most guys I know with these on their 3/4 ton trucks are seeing around 30-40K per set with rotation every 5-7K miles, and proper alignment maintained. I saw 42K out of the BFG AT's I had on the '06, and 38K out of the Mickey Thompson Mudders I had on the '03. Honestly- these tires hook up great in snow, not too loud on dry pavement, and should wear decently. To me- having good traction is worth every penny  Plus, we do have to occasionally run across a lawn in the summertime- nothing worse than having street tires and getting stuck in 2" of mud :realmad:


----------



## daman

mkwl;1556309 said:


> Not sure if this was aimed at me or not- but if it was, most guys I know with these on their 3/4 ton trucks are seeing around 30-40K per set with rotation every 5-7K miles, and proper alignment maintained. I saw 42K out of the BFG AT's I had on the '06, and 38K out of the Mickey Thompson Mudders I had on the '03. Honestly- these tires hook up great in snow, not too loud on dry pavement, and should wear decently. To me- having good traction is worth every penny  Plus, we do have to occasionally run across a lawn in the summertime- nothing worse than having street tires and getting stuck in 2" of mud :realmad:


Yes it was thanks for the info,can i ask what the per tire price is? and what is the name of this tire? i have BF ATs on mine rite now and like the performance and look but there down 50% now so another year or two and i;ll need new rubber.

i presume these are E rated?


----------



## mkwl

daman;1556411 said:


> Yes it was thanks for the info,can i ask what the per tire price is? and what is the name of this tire? i have BF ATs on mine rite now and like the performance and look but there down 50% now so another year or two and i;ll need new rubber.
> 
> i presume these are E rated?


285's were $270 installed/tire. 265's were $255 installed/tire. IMO these are a lot better in snow than teh BFG's were. Yes- all E rated.


----------



## BiggaPlowGuy

*Some of my Trucks*

New Truck, Bigger Truck, Bigger Blade Seems Logical.
















Looked Better with the new truck in Maroon








Da Hoe


----------



## daman

mkwl;1556546 said:


> 285's were $270 installed/tire. 265's were $255 installed/tire. IMO these are a lot better in snow than teh BFG's were. Yes- all E rated.


K thanks..


----------



## scott3430

Here are my Chevy's -

2004 & 2013. I don't have a plow on my 13' yet, just trying to get by this winter using the 04' - and maybe by fall have 2 plows.


----------



## CashinH&P

My 04 1500


----------



## highclimber604

scott3430;1557900 said:


> Here are my Chevy's -
> 
> 2004 & 2013. I don't have a plow on my 13' yet, just trying to get by this winter using the 04' - and maybe by fall have 2 plows.


Should have went for the Denali HD. No body has them. 2500hd are everywhere. I have a 2012 and people always double take it.


----------



## rocksbite

You guys with 1500's how do you like them. I'm always afraid that with the plow and salt it would be over loaded. And just to hard on the lite weight truck. O and I do comercial plowing


----------



## CashinH&P

rocksbite;1558093 said:


> You guys with 1500's how do you like them. I'm always afraid that with the plow and salt it would be over loaded. And just to hard on the lite weight truck. O and I do comercial plowing


I do a mix of residential and small comercial plowing and my 1500 does great. I know the front end parts will wear out much faster, but it works for now. Im hoping to get a 1 ton in the spring.


----------



## mossman381

Once you plow with a 3/4 ton you wonder why you plowed with a 1/2 ton. I started out with 1500. And I am sure a 1500 could plow what I plow now with my 1 ton but it would be a lot harder on the 1500.


----------



## scott3430

I didn't start plowing until 2003 - when I was able to buy my first 3/4 ton truck. A 2001-6.0 gasser. I waited after hearing so many people say to not plow with a 1500.

They said a 1/2 ton truck was not built heavy enough to handle a plow. Maybe now with a 1500HD they are tougher then the older 1500 trucks.


----------



## CashinH&P

scott3430;1558171 said:


> I didn't start plowing until 2003 - when I was able to buy my first 3/4 ton truck. A 2001-6.0 gasser. I waited after hearing so many people say to not plow with a 1500.
> 
> They said a 1/2 ton truck was not built heavy enough to handle a plow. Maybe now with a 1500HD they are tougher then the older 1500 trucks.


Your 3/4 ton maybe more heavyduty but the front end will still wear out. The way I see it is, if you have a plow haning on the front of a truck(i dont care if its a ford ranger or a 1 ton) parts will wear out and break. Its really just a matter of time. If your careful and do preventitive maintainance you will be good.

I will be getting a 1 ton though, I want to get a vbox sander and a 8.5 ezv plow next year. I have big plans for next season haha.


----------



## theholycow

I think the issue is this: If someone has a 1500 and that's just what they have, and they read all the disparaging posts, should they go ahead and plow with it or should they just skip plowing altogether? I'm a fan of making do with what you have, but I don't mind imperfection and occasional repairs.


----------



## CashinH&P

theholycow;1558244 said:


> I think the issue is this: If someone has a 1500 and that's just what they have, and they read all the disparaging posts, should they go ahead and plow with it or should they just skip plowing altogether? I'm a fan of making do with what you have, but I don't mind imperfection and occasional repairs.


For me, I have to plow in the winter or I wont have any income. Right now I have a 1500. When I was truck shopping last year, I was looking for a 3/4 or a 1 ton but all of them in my price range were beat to hell and had a million miles on them. I found my 1500 and I decided to make due with it untill I could get something bigger.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I went without a 3/4 ton for 4 seasons. One half ton got moved to backup duty to make room for the 04 HD. The 1500s work absolutely fine.


----------



## cet

A friend of mine has plowed with a 1999 Tahoe, 2002 and 2005 Avalanche 1500 and all had 8.5' plows on them. He had no more repairs then most guys but never kept a truck longer the 3 years. This is a guy I wouldn't want to lend a bike to let alone my plow truck. They work fine, just not for most guys as a year round truck in the property maintenance business.


----------



## comeeonn

heres a few


----------



## Bunny

2006 GMC 2500HD
6.0L Gas - K&N, Hypertec
4 General tire altimax arctic - with studs - 265/75-16
8 Ft. Curtis Snopro 3000 plow

hmmmm- can't seem to grab the pic off facebook....


----------



## Bunny

Maybe this works...You can see the off-off road driving lights I mounted beside the regular light. They are connected to the high beams for a bit more illumination!


----------



## scott3430

Bunny;1559382 said:


> Maybe this works...You can see the off-off road driving lights I mounted beside the regular light. They are connected to the high beams for a bit more illumination!


Now that's a great idea to add more light output up front! Thumbs Up


----------



## rocksbite

I also believe use what you can afford. I also feel that when it comes to trucks and the responsibilty i take on with my plow contracts over kill is ok. My plan is, if i make good money this winter ill put it towards a second truck. A 1500 is most cases cheeper then a bigger truck. I have the 1 ton now and love it. I built it so it was easy to trouble shoot, i keep up on maintainence and feel I have done every thing in my control to be as reliable as I can.


----------



## yardguy28

I'm running a dodge ram quad cab half ton with an 8' super duty boss straight blade. 

if you fill out the plow selector that blade is 250 lbs heavier than recommended for my truck. 

I do mostly residential and the blade comes off when not in use. truck handles it fine and in the 3 years I've had it so far I haven't had a single repair to my truck. 

now overall I do plan on upgrading the truck to a 3/4 ton in the future but I'm in not hurry. my half ton will handle it just fine until a deal on a 3/4 comes my way or I'm just plain in need of a new truck.


----------



## Willman940

comeeonn;1559200 said:


> heres a few


Wheres the other Chebby?


----------



## DieselSlug

yardguy28;1560377 said:


> I'm running a dodge ram quad cab half ton with an 8' super duty boss straight blade.
> 
> if you fill out the plow selector that blade is 250 lbs heavier than recommended for my truck.
> 
> I do mostly residential and the blade comes off when not in use. truck handles it fine and in the 3 years I've had it so far I haven't had a single repair to my truck.
> 
> now overall I do plan on upgrading the truck to a 3/4 ton in the future but I'm in not hurry. my half ton will handle it just fine until a deal on a 3/4 comes my way or I'm just plain in need of a new truck.


Had a friend with a 98 half ton Ram. We installed an 8 foot Fisher on it. But right after we installed the plow we added 2500 front springs and heavier leaves in the back. The older Dodge 1500's are pretty easy to convert over to heavier parts.


----------



## yardguy28

only thing i've done is added a lift kit in the front.

the curbs in the newer addition are included in front of the driveway and when i would enter the driveway with the blade all the way up something under there would rub.

now with the lift kit, no problem.


----------



## comeeonn

Willman940;1560897 said:


> Wheres the other Chebby?


which one?


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## scott3430

^^^^^ What year truck do you have?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Its an 92










My daily


----------



## gallihersnow

Bumping this old thread with two of my personal rigs.


----------



## gallihersnow

Couple pictures of the Duramax and two of my 1500 the day I put the deposit on it. You can see the taillight of my old '09 in one of the pics too.


----------



## mossman381

I suppose I can post Darth Duallys new look. He is dirty but still looks great.


----------



## gallihersnow

I love the 01-02 HD's.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn

1994 K2500 350ci


----------



## mossman381

gallihersnow;1823998 said:


> I love the 01-02 HD's.


I like the new ones but they are to expensive.


----------



## grosser397

Here's my 13 I bought new last year.
Looking for a plow if anyone has one v or wideout!


----------



## SnowGuy73

grosser397;1826438 said:


> Here's my 13 I bought new last year.
> Looking for a plow if anyone has one v or wideout!


There is a wideout for sale on cl in des monies.


----------



## grosser397

SnowGuy73;1826459 said:


> There is a wideout for sale on cl in des monies.


I found a widout by us too off a 12 3/4 ton but the price is too high for a use one


----------



## TMLGC

2005 HD new to me just bought from local GM dealer.
Last half of October will try and find decent used Fisher if not will be putting new Fisher on by November.


----------



## scott3430

^^^ Your 05' have the 6.0 gasser? If so - they have decent power for plowing. It looks clean!


----------



## TMLGC

scott3430;1838867 said:


> ^^^ Your 05' have the 6.0 gasser? If so - they have decent power for plowing. It looks clean!


Thx yes it is the 6.0 gas 79k. Almost too clean and fancy to work out of. I do lawn and grounds care FT.


----------



## mexiking

Here is my 2014 Chevy Silverado 2500HD Crew Cab long bed. It has a Stainless steel Boss V DXT


----------



## DERHNTR

Getting the 07 ready for plow


----------



## Remydog

There's mine







[/URL] image by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## docsgmc

Remydog;1841784 said:


> There's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] image by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


I loved my speedwing from blizzard ..very similar design. works great but was not exactly commercial grade... moved a ton of snow but the wings loosened up very fast and became sloppy ,plus it didn't like to trip in the forward position. after several breakdowns i replaced the molded board with the 8' straight blade.
I LOVED the plow when it worked and wished I didn't have the problems I had.
The one thing i would stress is to go to flat ground and make sure that the plow sits level. If it rides on the tips you will wear them out in one storm. I would also weld on carbide tips. after I aded the tips the wing cutting edge lasted several storms.
P.S. I love your Set Up!


----------



## xgiovannix12

new rims and tires


----------



## kolwnmstr




----------



## GMC3500

heres my first truck a chevy 1500 
my 2nd a gmc 3500 
both are 97salso have a chevy 2002 2500 I just got that I dont have picture of yet


----------



## mossman381

I remember my first truck. An 88 chevy 1500 short bed. 

That was back before digital cameras.


----------



## Nozzleman

Love the bug deflector Mossman. Thank god those day's are behind us. I knew a guy who mounted a similar bug deflector to his truck. Dumb bastards used screw that were 1/8" too long and they all poked through his hood. 

I wonder what will be considered gaudy on our current trucks 10-15 years from now. Probably stack's, definitely truck nuts (though they were stupid from day 1).

Sorry to get off topic. Back to truck pic's.


----------



## mossman381

Nozzleman;1852346 said:


> Love the bug deflector Mossman. Thank god those day's are behind us. I knew a guy who mounted a similar bug deflector to his truck. Dumb bastards used screw that were 1/8" too long and they all poked through his hood.
> 
> I wonder what will be considered gaudy on our current trucks 10-15 years from now. Probably stack's, definitely truck nuts (though they were stupid from day 1).
> 
> Sorry to get off topic. Back to truck pic's.


That bug deflector was the first thing to come off. Even back then I thought it looked terrible. I think the euro lights will be one of those terrible mods.

Here is a pic of the truck after I had it awhile. And my first time working on a truck. With my dads supervision of coarse.


----------



## Nozzleman

Mossman, it's safe to say your skill level sure has grown since you mounted those nerf bars with your dad. Your truck looks great and I agree with you on Euro lights.


----------



## mercer_me

I love the looks of Euro lights. I'm planning on buying Euro head lights for my Rock Warrior. No offence to anybody who likes roll bars but, I'm glad they are a thing of the past. The way I look at it is, if YOU like the way YOUR vehicle looks that's all that matters, who cares what other people think.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

here is my heavy chevy


----------



## easygifts123

My new 2014 2500 with a new boss v-xt plow


----------



## mossman381

mercer_me;1853156 said:


> I love the looks of Euro lights. I'm planning on buying Euro head lights for my Rock Warrior. No offence to anybody who likes roll bars but, I'm glad they are a thing of the past. The way I look at it is, if YOU like the way YOUR vehicle looks that's all that matters, who cares what other people think.


I am talking about the terrible looking ones that are clear with red round lenses in them. Some of them even have weird bubble shapes on them. I think mostly kids buy them. No offense if you are a kid and like them  When you grow up you will say "why did I buy those ugly lights". You are right about doing what you want to your own truck. That is what I do  If I had a 73-98 chevy truck I would run a roll bar today on it. With some KC lights.

Like this. The truck I had after the 88


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1853184 said:


> I am talking about the terrible looking ones that are clear with red round lenses in them. Some of them even have weird bubble shapes on them. I think mostly kids buy them. No offense if you are a kid and like them  When you grow up you will say "why did I buy those ugly lights". You are right about doing what you want to your own truck. That is what I do  If I had a 73-98 chevy truck I would run a roll bar today on it. With some KC lights.
> 
> Like this. The truck I had after the 88


I guess I haven't scene the lights like you're talking about. But, they sound like they look terrible. When it comes to trucks that I own, I have to have a head board it doesn't matter what it is for a truck. No offense again but, I also hate step sides. I had a Ford Ranger with a step side bed and it was very impractical.


----------



## mossman381

mercer_me;1853222 said:


> I guess I haven't scene the lights like you're talking about. But, they sound like they look terrible. When it comes to trucks that I own, I have to have a head board it doesn't matter what it is for a truck. No offense again but, I also hate step sides. I had a Ford Ranger with a step side bed and it was very impractical.


I love the stepside/sportside trucks. I have had quite a few of them. The bed is not meant for heavy work. They are sporty trucks that get there design from the past. They have done away with them now which is sad. And most of the 88-98 trucks have a rust issue on the top side of the bed. I had an 81 stepside that I loved and wish I never sold.

My 98



My 01



My 81


----------



## mercer_me

That 81 is a wicked sharp looking truck.


----------



## DareDog

what happend??? now you went to 4 door dully ha


----------



## mossman381

mercer_me;1853446 said:


> That 81 is a wicked sharp looking truck.


It was an awesome truck. No rust and I had a 427 that was going in it.



DareDog;1853588 said:


> what happend??? now you went to 4 door dully ha


I guess I got a 33ft 5th wheel camper that I am restoring. Need to be able to pull it.


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1853762 said:


> It was an awesome truck. No rust and I had a 427 that was going in it.


That would have been sweet with a 427. You would be able to pass everything but a gas station. LOL


----------



## kampfitt

Well here's my 72 Chevy plow truck with dump box!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^I just died a little inside. That truck's beautiful!


----------



## kolwnmstr

kampfitt;1853954 said:


> Well here's my 72 Chevy plow truck with dump box!


Wow that truck is gorgeous


----------



## lakeeffect

*Heres mine*

2011 2500HD with Fisher Stainless X-treme V


----------



## tyreese27

My 2011 Silverado 1500


----------



## AtlanticExcavat

*My GMC's*

Hey Folks, 
Here's what i like to run for trucks and plows, been at it 20 years and love these trucks and plows, the older ones certainly served me well, and now I am into Duramaxes, Fisher Vee Plows and Spreaders. I won't own anything else from here forward.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

AtlanticExcavat;1854298 said:


> Hey Folks,
> Here's what i like to run for trucks and plows, been at it 20 years and love these trucks and plows, the older ones certainly served me well, and now I am into Duramaxes, Fisher Vee Plows and Spreaders. I won't own anything else from here forward.


Atlantic are you running 8.6 or 9.6 wide on your crew cabs, also do you find the xv2 rolls snow off easier than the xtreme v ? Sorry for the questions just curious, nice looking setups!


----------



## AtlanticExcavat

8'6" on all trucks, also the XV2 does throw the snow further, I was going to carry on with XV1 like my 2 other trucks, but figured I would try it. I do like it, I do alot of Private roads, Cellular Tower roads etc, it good to chuck the crap further intothe woods. I recommend them. I think around 80 lbs heavier. 
I know someone is going to comment on the weight with the Duramax, CrewCab and Vee Blades.....I do all my own installs, and the truck can handle them, and I'm not a rule follower so its my perogative.


----------



## AtlanticExcavat

just updated my signature, seeing if it worked


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

AtlanticExcavat;1854307 said:


> 8'6" on all trucks, also the XV2 does throw the snow further, I was going to carry on with XV1 like my 2 other trucks, but figured I would try it. I do like it, I do alot of Private roads, Cellular Tower roads etc, it good to chuck the crap further intothe woods. I recommend them. I think around 80 lbs heavier.
> I know someone is going to comment on the weight with the Duramax, CrewCab and Vee Blades.....I do all my own installs, and the truck can handle them, and I'm not a rule follower so its my perogative.


Thanks for the input, I wasn't being critical just curious. You have a nice fleet


----------



## AtlanticExcavat

no troubles my friend, i'm sure someone who runs a grocery getter will make a comment.....i go by the slogan rules are made to be broke....been doing it for years. 
everyone always said i was crazy running an 8 ft SpeedCaster on a 1/2 ton CMG when i forst started, people told me they were for 3/4 tons....little do they know the front diffs from 80's 1/2 and 3/4 ton GMCs are identical, except the number of wheel nuts.


----------



## Drain Bamaged

Been plowing second year this year after a ten year break (US Army) always had a company truck and still could. Buti need a extended cab because of injuries to my back (Iraq) need to recline the seat and stretch out and the company i plow said that my pay would triple for having my own truck! Helps being friends with the owner since school. Im installing a Meyers 7.5 tm poly md2 in the next few days. Found it for $750 vech mounts and all. So heres to making a 1/2 work. Never plowed a 1/2 ton but i figure if i treat it nice and not be a maniac she should last till i can afford a 3/4


----------



## biscuit141

That is a clean half ton. Thumbs Up

And thank you for your service.


----------



## AtlanticExcavat

Thanks for your service from Canada. Id you respect that truck, plow in 3rd gear with two-haul activated and install a good heavy duty cooler it will serve you well. I ran an 02 1500 for 10 years, it paid for itself 10x over, plowed ALOT of snow, had lots of "hot suppers" plowing cell tower raods etc. here are a couple of old pics in action.


----------

